# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  التغطية الكاملة لمعسكر المريخ بتونس

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بتوفيق من الله جل شأنه قد تمت إجراءات سفر الحبيب كولا الى تونس
لمرافقة فرقة المريخ ومتابعة المعسكر لحظة بلحظة منذ البداية
سيغادر كولا غداً مساء بالقطرية الى الدوحة ومنها لتونس

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يعنى موعودون باخبار وصور طازحه
نتمنى ان تكون حصريه ومختومه بختم المنبر يا كولا !!
مشكورين عبدالمنعم والاحباب على المجهود الكبير
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله ستكون التغطية نوعية ومباشرة 
مستفيدين من خبرة معسكري كل من مصر والدوحة
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للحبيب كولا ويوصل بالسلامة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*طيب الحمد لله
البلد نقصت ماسورة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

طيب الحمد لله
البلد نقصت ماسورة



ما تكون ماسورة مكيف في السخانة دي يا هندسة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياكولا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

طيب الحمد لله
البلد نقصت ماسورة



دى ماسورة اسبليت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق للحبيب كولا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*بالتوفيق الحبيب كولا الفأل الحسن
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Kola Mohammed
53 دقيقة · 





بإذن الله تعالي سوف اشد الرحال مساء اليوم الي دولة تونس ..
 دعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق والسداد وسلامة الوصول ..






*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دايرين شغل متفرد ياكولا 
دايرين نسبق الجميع بالحصريات
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله وتغطية مميزة للمعسكر لانا مت أعين الحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*يغادرنا الان بحفظ الله تعالى مندوب المنبر الى تونس لتغطية فعاليات معسكر المريخ بتونس الاخ متوكل ..كولا..
ولقد بدا مشوار الحصريات بمطار الخرطوم فى صالة المغادرة بالاتى :

ايمن سعيد يصل الخرطوم ويتجه الي تونس  عبر الخطوط الجوية القطرية للحاق بمعسكر المريخ الاعدادي المقام هناك ولقد اجرى مندوب المنبر لقاء قصير مع كابتن ايمن 
سوف نوافيكم به لاحقا مع بعض الصور
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*تصريحات كابتن ايمن لمندوب المنبر الاخ كولا

لم انقطع عن التمارين طيلة فترة الراحة وكنت اتدرب يوم بعد يوم والان انا في كامل لياقتي البدنية 
تأخرت لظروف خاصة والادارة تعلم بها .
فترة المعسكر ليست قصيرة وسوف تجهزنا للمجمرعات والدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز ..
//////
ذكر ايمن ان مجموعة المريخ ليست سهلة ولكن المريخ فريق كبير لذلك لا يهاب اي نوع من الفرق مهما كانت امكاناتهم وذكر انهم كلاعبين يسعون لكسب جميع المباريات التي تلعب علي ملعب القلعة الحمراء ومن ثم يفكرون في كسب نقاط من خارج الديار وقال انهم قادرون علي التأهل لدور الاربعة ..
بإذن الله ..
/////////

وطالب ايمن محبي المريخ بالوقوف خلف الفريق وتشجيعهم لان الجماهير هي الوقود الحقيقي الذي يشحن اللاعبين بالطاقة
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*وعبر ايمن عن سعادته البالغة بالتجديد لعام اخر في صفوف الفريق وقال انه يسعي بكل قوة لرد الجميل لادارة وجماهير المريخ علي الثقة التي منحوها له وتمني من الله التوفيق والسداد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شكرا كولا
شكرا ابن ادريس
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*معاكم قلبا وقالبا
مشكور كولا صاحب الروائع والحصريات
تشكر كتير ياابن ادريس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً الحبيب كولا شكراً ابن ادريس علي السهر والمتابعة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكورين الاحباء كولا وابن ادريس ومنعم على التقرير الوافي عن اللاعب ايمن سعيد ونتمنى ان يلحق الاعداد مبكرا ويندمج مع المجموعة الحالية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في تمام الساعة السابعة صباحاً بتوقيت السودان كان كولا بمطار قطر الدولي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التقى كولا في مطار الدوحة بمجموعة الناشئين لالعاب القوى

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كولا في الطائرة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق يازعيم
جمعه مباركه
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*ربنا يكتب السلامة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياكولا الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بالتوفيق يا .......
انت عارف براك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياكولا
وبالتوفيق لايمن سعيد المقاتل وزملائه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

بالتوفيق يا .......
انت عارف براك




قصدك تقول  يا هندسة
ههههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وصل بحمد الله وعونه الحبيب كولا الى تونس
وقد كان حاتم عبد الغفار في استقبال ايمن سعيد 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وسيتجهون الى مقر إقامة البعثة المريخية
سنوافيكم بالمزيد من الأخبار والمتابعات خليكم قريبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدالله على السلامة 
موفقين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابو همام

*حمدلله  سﻻمه  
موفقين   ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نقاط من التمرين المسائي
أدى فريق الكرة تمريناً مسائياً شارك فيه جميع اللعيبة وغاب عنه الباشا وعلاء وجمال وتراوري 
ركز فيه الكوتش غارزيتو ومساعديه على الإستلام والتمرير 
والتسليم من لمسة واحدة والضغط علي حامل الكرة 
وعدم ترك مساحات والرقابة مان تو مان..
ايمن سعيد يشارك مع المجموعة بعد وصوله بساعات ويظهر بلياقة بدنية ممتازة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*موقع كورة سودانية ينقل خبر وصول ايمن سعيد لتونس مع الصورة مختومة بختم منبر مريخاب أون لاين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المصري أيمن سعيد ينضم لبعثة المريخ بتونس


كتب بواسطة: ahmed5 يونيو, 2015

 4247  لا يوجد تعليقات




انضم المصري ايمن سعيد الى بعثة المريخ بتونس عصر اليوم حيث كان في استقباله بمطار تونس حاتم عبد الغفار عضو مجلس ادارة النادي ونائب رئيس البعثة، يذكر أن أيمن كان تخلف عن السفر مع الفريق فجر الأربعاء الماضي حيث كان وصل في نفس يوم مغادرة البعثة للخرطوم وبقي فيها يومين، وتفيد المتابعات أن أيمن سعيد كان بصدد مقابلة رئيس نادي المريخ جمال الوالي بخصوص المستحقات المالية المتعلقة بتجديد تعاقده مع الأحمر في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية الأخيرة.
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*طاقم السفارة السودانية يزور بعثة المريخ بقيادة السفير خالد عباس
والمستشار الدكتور عبد العزيز خالد
والإداريين عباس اللحو وعبد الله الشفيع
وكان في استقبالهم الفريق طارق رئيس البعثة 
ونائبه حاتم عبد الغفار
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سيؤدي المريخ تمرينا صباحياً يوم غداً علي شواطيء البحر الأبيض المتوسط
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وكيل تراوري يشاهد التمرين 

شاهد وكيل تراوري يارا التمرين المسائي للمريخ 
وكان يارا قد فقد الإتصال بتراوري ولم يتمكن من التواصل معه في الأيام الخيرة
*****

*

----------


## azzreem

*مشكور ياعبدالمنعم وكيل تراوري كان الأقل يلعب بدل تراوري يحلل لينا قروشنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*وكيلو زاتو شكلوا رمتالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انه اونلاين وكفى
دوما روعة وابداع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انه اونلاين وكفى
دوما روعة وابداع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكورين منعم وكولا على الانفرادات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا يازعامة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ودا الدايرنو نحنا بس
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*بالتوفيق انشاءلله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق لكولا فى مهمته 
والشكر والتقدير لكل القائمين على هذا الابداع
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*​ونحن نفخر أننا ننتمي لهذا المنبر الرائع
*

----------


## sara saif

*انا برضو نقلت الصورة بختم المنبر للفيس بوك  شئ يدعو للفخر -- وصباح الخير علي الكل 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*      ادي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تمرينا صباحيا علي شواطئ البحر الابيض المتوسط بمنقطة قمرت المنطقة التي تحتضن فندق قصر قرطاج طلسو مقر بعثة المريخ 
//////
استمر المران لمدة ساعة ونصف ركز فيها انطونيو غارزيتو مدرب الاحمال علي الجري علي محازاة الشاطئ حيث كان يتقدم اللاعبين ويرافقه المعز محجوب وايهاب زغبير ...
///////
مدرب الحراس سعيد بتقدم حراسة علي بقيه اللاعبين واسقبلهم بحرارة عند وصولهم الي نقطة البداية ومن ثم اجري لهما تدريبات منفردة .. 

//////
غاررزيتو يتشدد في اكمال الجري حتي نقطة النهاية ويطالب بوقوف اللاعبين في العلامة المحددة وعدم تجاوزها .. 
////////
المعز محجوب وايهاب زعبير يقطعان التدريب ويقدمان  المساعدة لمواطن تونسي ..
قدم المعز محجوب وايهاب زغبير المساعدة لمواطن تونسي علقت عربته برمال الشاطئ وقاما يدفع العربة حتي اخراجها من الرمال في بادرة وجدت استحسان مدرب الحراس الفرنسي و المواطن التونسي 

///////

غارزيتو يغير زمن التدريب المسائي لاتاحة الفرصة للاعبين لمشاهدة النهائي الافريقي حيث قام بتقديم التمرين من الساعة السادسة الي الساعة الخامسة بتوقيت تونس .. 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتظرونا هناك المزيد من الصور
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اون لاين لا يقل مكانة عن كورة سودانية او اي موقع رياضي اخر حتي نفرح عندما ينشرون صورنا
الامر اكثر من عادي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحك و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء . . . واصل بدون فواصل فنحن في الإنتظار
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم ابعد عنا الحسد والحاسدين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





هههههههههههههههههههه
الماسورة
فاتحة علي البحر طوالي 
دا النهر الصناعي العظيم ولا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
مجهود رائع ومبدع
الى الامام ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اون لاين لا يقل مكانة عن كورة سودانية او اي موقع رياضي اخر حتي نفرح عندما ينشرون صورنا
الامر اكثر من عادي



ليس القصد كورة سوداية علي وجه الخصوص وانما السبق عامة هو انجاز وأن نكون مصدر للأخبار
ان نتجاوز مرحلة التنظير لنكون مصدر لأخبار المريخ  فهو في رأيي إنجاز يا هندسة
ونحن نسعى لان ينقل الجميع الأخبار عن المنبر بشرط حفظ الحقوق
كما أن يكون منبر مريخاب من ضمن بعثة المريخ
فهو عين الإنتشار وعين الإنجاز
مرورك نور الحوش
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					







**************
كولا دا قالوا ليهو هنا فى دهب ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اخبار تازه 
دا الكلام 
مشكور يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (7 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,abdoun,مانديلا-89, آدم البزعى,محد ابويحيي,امجد مريخ,ياسر ابكر عيسى






تحياتى لكم وسعيد جدا باطلالة كبيرنا والاب الروحى للمنبر عمنا الزبير .. ليك وحشة والله
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*تشكر كتير يا كولا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مشكور ين يازعما
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكور علي الابداعات مزيدا من التألق والنصر دوما لمريخ السودان طمنونااا علي سيلا ومستواه 
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*مشكور المبدع دوما كولا 
وبالتوفيق للمارد الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					


مرورك نور الحوش



رتينة انا ؟؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

رتينة انا ؟؟



لمبة معذورين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المعز محجوب وايهاب زعبير يقطعان التدريب ويقدمان المساعدة لمواطن تونسي ..
قدم المعز محجوب وايهاب زغبير المساعدة لمواطن تونسي علقت عربته برمال الشاطئ وقاما يدفع العربة حتي اخراجها من الرمال في بادرة وجدت استحسان مدرب الحراس الفرنسي و المواطن التونسي 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





السوداني كالغيث اينما وقع نفع
واينما حل نشر الخير
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكورين ياشباب وجهد مقدر.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

هههههههههههههههههههه
الماسورة
فاتحة علي البحر طوالي 
دا النهر الصناعي العظيم ولا شنو ؟



هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !! أجمل تعليق . . . المواسير على أشكالها تقع !!
*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*لك التحية والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف شكر يا شباب والى الامام دوما -بالتوفيق للمارد الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التحية والتقدير للحبيب كولا وهو يهاجر ما بين الفندق وبين مقر إقامة المريخ
حيث ينطلق منذ الفجر الباكر الى مقر البعثة لمتابعة التمرين الصباحي
حيث يظل مرابطاً معهم الى التمرين المسائي وتغطيته وكتابة التقرير
وبعدها يعود للفندق لينال قسطاً من الراحة وقد أنهكه الإرهاق
نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يقويه ويحميه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					






شوفوا الفرق بين حجم زغبير وعمر بخيت !!!
*

----------


## صخر

*مشكورين الحبيب كولا والزعيم منعم علي المجهود المقدر الذي تقومون به
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
حارسا المريخ المعز وايهاب يساعدان مواطناً تونسياً صباح اليوم



في لقطة رائعة التقطها المصور البارع بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين الالكتروني متوكل (كولا) حرص ثنائي المريخ ايهاب زغبير والمعز محجوب في مساعدة احد المواطنين التوانسة والذي (وحلت) عربيته في الشاطئ المقابل لفندق قصر قرطاج في الوقت الذي كان يؤدي فيه المريخ مرانه الصباحي على الشواطئ التونسية ووجدت لفتة حارسي المريخ الاشادة والتقدير من المواطن التونسي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام على روعتكم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*​في ميزان حسناتهما
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اجري فريق المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبا استمر لمدة ساعة ونصف واشتمل علي تدريبات العلامات: 
وتدريبات الاستلام والتمرير بين لاعبين من لمسة واحدة:
ومن ثم قسم الجهاز الفني اللاعبين الي مجموعتين الاخضر وضمت كل من 

ايهاب .. الريح .. شمس .. شيبون .. بخيت .. ايمن .. راجي .. اوكرا .. سيلا .. بلة .. مجدي .. سلمون ..: 
والرمادي وضمت كل من المعز .. امير .. ضفر .. عمر .. بكري.   رمضان .. ابراهومة .. كوفي .. ديديع .. علي .. عبدو ..: حيث ادي اللاعبين تدرريبات التسديد من الكرات المعكوسة والمتحركة والثابتة: واختتم المران بتمارين الاستطالات: سيؤدي الفريق تمرينا واحدا صباح الغد عند التاسعة وسوف يمنح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين باقي اليوم للتسوق والراحة كيوم مفتوح

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المزيد من الصور مع التقرير من كولا مباشرة في الطريق اليكم
انتظرونا فهناك المزيد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الثنائى كولا ومنعم
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ما قصرتوا والله .. و ربنا يديكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*موفقين يارب
والتحية للحبيب كولا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ود شندي12

*بالتوفيق كولا وعبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*بالتوفيق والتقدم
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بالتوفيق كل م امشي موقع بشوف حصريات المنبر عن المعسكر

انه اون لاين وكفي
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*وللدرجة كل وسائط الواتس فيها اخبار المريخ بتونس بختم مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*أكيد ولازم يكون هذا المنبر علامه مميزه فى مسيرة الزعيم .. وخاصة على قيادته من وهبوا انفسهم لخدمة هذا المنبر بكل تجرد ونكران ذات .. النظام الموجود فى هذا المنبر يسير دولاب دولة بحالها .. كل شىء مرتب ومنظم لا عشوائيه ولا شىء بالصدفه يعنى 1 + 1 = 2 .. ولهذا كان النجاح سمة عمل هذا المنبر .. نحيى القائمين جميعا على أمره فهم والله العظيم يستحقون الشكر والثناء والتقدير والإحترام .. ومسألة ارسال مندوب المنبر مع كل بعثات الزعيم عمل كبير وفهم راقى ونحنا ننظر اليهم بعين الأعجاب وزى ما بيقول المثل العين بصيره واليد قصيره .. ونشعر باننا مقصرين فيما يلينا ولكن ما باليد حيله .. شكرا 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					


شوفوا الفرق بين حجم زغبير وعمر بخيت !!!



الاول من الشمال دا منو
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*​جهد مقدر يشكر عليه الاخوة
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ماشاءالله تبارك الله عليكم 

موفقين بأذن الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تسلمو والله 
وفى راس الرمح دائما ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عبدالغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

الاول من الشمال دا منو



مازن شمس الفلاح
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ابداااااااااااااع ومشكورين ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الشكر للصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انطونيو غارزيتو في لقاء الصراحة حصرياً مع كولا



انطونيو غارزيتو في تصريحات لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين حول المعسكر الاعدادي للمريخ  ..
////////
لم نبدأ من الصفر واللاعبين قدر المسؤلية 
تحدث انطونيو عن الحالة البدنية والزهنية للاعبي المريخ وقال انها جيدة واللاعبين يؤدون التدريبات باصرار وعزيمة وهم يعلمون ان هذا المعسكر هو الزاد الذي سوف يساعدهم في المباريات المقبلة في الدوري والبطولة الافريقية لذلك يتحملون ضغط التدريبات ويؤدونها بعزيمة واصرار ..
///////
وقال انطونيو ان فترة المعسكر ليست قصيرة كما يعتقد البعض وقال ان فترة الراحة التي منحت للاعبين في نصف الموسم مهمة جدا لان اللاعبين تعرضوا لضغط كبير في الستة اشهر السابقة لذلك كان من الضروري اراحتهم راحة كافية حتي يتجدد نشاطهم وحيويتهم ..
وذكر ان فترة المعسكر الحالية سوف يسعون فيها لزيادة معدلات اللياقة البدنية التي لم يفقدها اللاعبون لذلك ظهروا بلياقة زهنية وبدنية جيدة في التدريبات ..
////////// 
خماسي المنتخب استفاد من التدريبات التي خضعوا اليها لذلك ظهروا بلياقة بدينة ممتازة اسوة بزملائهم في الفريق نسبة الي انهم تقدموا عليهم باسبوع كامل في التدريبات واري ان جميع اللاعبين سوف يصلون للجاهزية البدنية المطلوبة في نهاية المعسكر ..
//////////
الغائبين عن التدريبات 
جمال سالم اعلم انه مع منتخب بلاده يواصل في تمارينه ولعب مباريات واعتقد انه سوف يكون جاهز بدنيا ولكن حين عودته سوف يشتغل معه مدرب الحراس برنامج خاص حتي يلحق بزملائه .. 
ايمن سعيد .. لحق بالمعسكر وكان يتدرب في مصر لذلك ظهر في التدريبات بلياقة بدنية جيدة ..
المشكلة الوحيدة التي ستواجهنا هي غياب علاء الدين يوسف والباشا وبما انهم لن يتمكنا من اللحاق بالمعسكر فهذا يعني انهم يحتاجون لعمل مكثف عند عودتنا للسودان حتي يتمكنا من اللحاق بزملائهم لذلك سوف نكثف جهودنا لفعل ذلك ..
/////////

لاعبي الرديف ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح وشيبون لابد ان يعلموا انهم الان في الفريق الاول وانهم لاعبين كبار وليس لاعبي رديف او شباب وهذا يتطلب منهم التركيز في التدريبات حتي يكونوا في اتم الجاهزيه لانهم هم مستقبل المريخ الحقيقي ..
//////////
القادمون الجدد اضافة للفريق 
عمر بخيت:  لاعب اعرفه جيدا وهو لاعب زكي ومهذب وذو خبرة كبيرة يعرف كيف يضع الباص السليم في المكان المناسب رغم انه يحتاج لزيادة معدل اللياقة البدنية حتي يكون في فورمة المباريات لذلك نسعي لتجهيزه حتي يستفيد الفريق من خبراته وامكاناته الفنية ...
////// 
سيلا: لم نجري حتي الان تدريبات للمدافعين حتي نري مدي انسجامهم سوف نقوم بذلك في مقبل الايام حتي يكسبوا الانسجام المطلوب.  
///////
ديديه ليبري:  لاعب يتحرك باستمرار طوال التدريبات يجوب الميدان  لياقته البدنية عالية لاعب مهاري وذكي وهو من عينة اللاعبين الذين نريدهم لترجمة مجهودات زملائم لاهداف حتي نصل لما نريد .. 
/////////
رسالتي الي جماهير المريخ ...
اعلموا انكم اللاعب رقم 12 في الملعب نحن نحتاجكم في كل الاوقات في وقت النصر والهزيمة والاوقات الصعبة دعمكم هو زادنا لبذل المزيد من المجهودات.
المجموعة الحالية من لاعبيكم قادرة علي جلب الافراح للسودان عامة ولكم خاصة اذا وقفتم خلفنا وشجعتونا وساندتونا بالدعوات ..
وانا واثق من ان نتائج الفريق سوف تكون افضل من الفترة السابقة .. 
وكما اشكركم علي مساندتكم لنا في الاوقات السابقة  ونتمني ان تواصلوا هلي هذا النهج ..

*

----------


## عز الدين

*شئ جميل وربنا يوفق والناس تتقدم أكتر في مجال تحرير الأخبار والمراسلين كمان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائعان كولا ومنعم

*

----------


## الدلميت

*موفقين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الاخ عبد المنعم 
والتحية للحبيب كولا
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*بسم الله ما شاء الله مجهود  جبار ومقدر من الثنائي  الرائع عبد المنعم خليفة ومتوكــــــــــــــــــل (كـــــــــــــــــــــــولا)...شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا ..حبائبنا الحلوين ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كلام انطونيو ينفي ما قيل علي لسانه بأن اللعيبة لن يكونوا علي اتم استعداد بنهاية المعسكر
*

----------


## kampbell

*و الله  شكرا يا مبدع يا كولا علي اللقاء 
و عيب علي صحف المريخ التي تروج للاشاعات و لضرب استقرار النادي 
كيف تقول هذه الصحف ان انطونيو قال الفريق لن يصل للجاهزيه الكامله قبل لقاء العلمه  
و هو هنا يفند هذا الكلام  .... و الله عيب عليكم 
الله لا يبارك لكم ما كسبتم من الكذب و الشتل  علي حساب استقرار النادي 
شكرا كولا شكرا شباب المنبر جميعا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كلام انطونيو ينفي ما قيل علي لسانه بأن اللعيبة لن يكونوا علي اتم استعداد بنهاية المعسكر



ده تصريحه الاول

أنطونيو غارزيتو:بصراحة المريخ لن يكون في وضع بدني جيد في أول مباراة أفريقية

  قال انطونيو غارزيتو المُعد البدني للمريخ إنه بحاجة لعمل كبير في هذه  المرحلة حتى يصل باللياقة البدنية لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء لقمتها بما يكفي  لظهور الفريق بصورة مميزة في مجموعات دوري الأبطال وأضاف: بداية الإعداد  جاءت جيدة ومن خلال التدريب البدني العنيف الذي أخضعت له اللاعبين صباحاً  وقفت على مدى الجاهزية البدنية لكل لاعب واستطيع أن أقول إن معدل اللياقة  البدنية للاعبين والفريق في بداية الإعداد جيد، لكن انطونيو  عاد وقال: سأكون صريحاً معكم، المريخ لن يكون جاهزاً بدنياً بالدرجة  الكافية في أول مباراة له في مجموعات الأبطال أمام مولودية العلمة لأن موعد  هذه المباراة بات وشيكاً ولكن كل الذي استطيع أن أقوله إن المريخ سيكتسب  لياقة بدنية بعد أداء أول مباريات في الدوري المحلي ومجموعات الأبطال  وبعدها ستكفي اللياقة البدنية لاعبيه لإكمال النصف الثاني من الموسم بتميز  بدني كبير، ووعد انطونيو بأن يبذل جهداً خارقاً من أجل أن تتصاعد
  اللياقة البدنية للاعبين بسرعة كبيرة في المرحلة المقبلة لكنه عاد وأكد أن  الوقت الذي يفصل المريخ عن أولى مبارياته الأفريقية قريب جداً وبالتالي قد  لا يظهر الفريق بذات الجاهزية البدنية التي كان عليها في آخر مباراة  أفريقية لعبها أمام الترجي التونسي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ادي فريق المريخ تمرينا صباحيا اليوم بدأ عند التاسعة صباحا بتوقيت تونس واستمر لمدة ساعة ونصف ..
////////
اشتمل التدريب علي التحكم بالكرة من لمسة واحدة ولعب الكرة باص وخانة .. 
كما اشتمل علي العكسيات. التسديد في المرمي من وضعيات مختلف ..
////////
قسم الجهاز الفني اللاعبين الي ثلاثة مجموعات مجوعتين داخل الملعب والثالثة خارجه حيث يتم تبادل المواقع كل خمسة دقائق 
.////////
اجري الجهاز الفني تقسيمة بين الاصفر والاحمر في ملعب كامل فاز فيها الاصفر بثلاثة اهداف لهدف ..
احرز للاحمر ضفر من تمريرة كوفي واحرز ثلاثية الاصفر بكري هدفين وهدف لعبدو جابر ..
/////////
اختتم الجهاز الفني التدريب بركلات الجزاء وتفوق الاحمر علي الاصفر .. 
///////
منح الجهاز الفني للفريق اللاعبين راحة مفتوحة بقيه هذا اليوم  علي ان يعودوا الي التدريبات غدا باذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احرز للاحمر ضفر من تمريرة كوفي واحرز ثلاثية الاصفر بكري هدفين وهدف لعبدو جابر ..
/////////
اختتم الجهاز الفني التدريب بركلات الجزاء وتفوق الاحمر علي الاصفر .. 

يعني تعادل
ديل فازوا في التمرين وديك في ركلات الترجيح
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله عمل منظم يا عبد المنعم تسلم
بالتوفيق للزعيم مشكورين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
كلام جميل ومؤسس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوفي يتمتع بمعنوية عالية



لقد قال لي كولا ان كوفي في قمة التفاؤل والمعنويات العالية
وبصراحة كنت اخشى عليه من اثار الإحباط بعد اعلان الإستغناء عنه
ولكن الحمد لله يبدو إنه يتمتع بمعنوية عالية جداً وكان الأوفر نشاط وحيوية



*

----------


## عمراحمد

*والله لي عظيم الشرف كوني عضو في هذا المنبر
الرائع دوما 
ربنا يوفق القائمين علي امره ولهم منا كل التحايا
والله اتمني مساعدتكم لكن ما باليد حيله
مافي غير الدعاء نساعدكم بيهو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سفير السودان في تونس :
سعيدون بعودة المريخ  الي تونس



////////////
زار سفير السودان بدولة تونس فضل عبدالله فضل بعثة المريخ بمقر اقامتها بقصر قرطاح طلسو  حيث كان في استقباله رئيس البعثة سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ونائبه الاستاذ حاتم عبد الغفار ..
وفي تصريحاته لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين ذكر سعادة السفير   ان المريخ تاهل بكل جدارة لمرحلة المجموعات وحقق تاهل مستحق اجبر التوانسة على احترامه وسطر  ملحمة كروية لن تمحي من ذاكرة التاريخ قريبا .. انا اكثر سعادة بعودة المريخ مرة اخري لتونس في معسكر اعدادي لدوري المجموعات  والاستعداد لكرة شمال افريقيا متمثلة في الفرق الجزائرية. المريخ قادر علي تخطي عقبة الجزائريين واري ان المريخ يتمتع بشخصية الفريق البطل وباذن الله في هذا العام سوف يقدم اجمل العروض ويفرح القاعدة الجماهيرية والشعب السوداني ..
////

فترة تكليفي في تونس انتهت وسوف اعود للسودان في نهاية هذا الشهر ونحن علي استعداد لتقديم كل التسهيلات للفرق السودانية المتواجدة بتونس ولن نألوا جهدا في تزليل كل العقبات التي تعترضهم ..
, واكد بان بعثة المريخ منذ وصولها لتونس شاهدنا التفاؤل يعلوا وجوه الجميع واستبشرنا الخير بان هذا الموسم هو موسم الكرة  السودانية , ومن خلال متابعتنا لتدريبات الفريق وجدنا الجد والاجتهاد من الجهاز الفني والاعبين وادركنا حينها ان التاهل قريب المنال , واكد السفير ان حضور المريخ الي تونس شكل حراكا في المنطقة نسبة لما تركه من ذكريات في ملحمة رادس الاخيرة ..
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




واكد بان بعثة المريخ منذ وصولها لتونس شاهدنا التفاؤل يعلوا وجوه الجميع واستبشرنا الخير بان هذا الموسم هو موسم الكرة السودانية , ومن خلال متابعتنا لتدريبات الفريق وجدنا الجد والاجتهاد من الجهاز الفني والاعبين وادركنا حينها ان التاهل قريب المنال , واكد السفير ان حضور المريخ الي تونس شكل حراكا في المنطقة نسبة لما تركه من ذكريات في ملحمة رادس الاخيرة ..



كلام يثلج الصدر ويفرح القلب
هكذا هو المريخ دائماً مصدر فرح لشعب السودان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كولا ياخطير
ونعم السفير ياكولا
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا كولا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*كم  انت كبير يامريخ
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*كولا ربنا يديهو العافية
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*مشكور اخونا عبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*و بله مالو بتعولق
ماشي عريان

يمش سعيد

يجينا بله

الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كوفي يتمتع بمعنوية عالية



لقد قال لي كولا ان كوفي في قمة التفاؤل والمعنويات العالية
وبصراحة كنت اخشى عليه من اثار الإحباط بعد اعلان الإستغناء عنه
ولكن الحمد لله يبدو إنه يتمتع بمعنوية عالية جداً وكان الأوفر نشاط وحيوية






*************
غارزيتو مدرب خبير وداهيه 
اجتمع بالثنائى واعدهما نفسيا وترك لهما الحريه ليعدا نفسيهما بدنيا 
برافو غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*كل الشكر الحبيب كولا والحبيب منعم للخدمة الاعلامية والتغطية الممتازة لمعسكر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					


و بله مالو بتعولق
ماشي عريان





شكله لابس ( إسليب ،،، أو كلسون  ،،، شئ اشبه بالمايوه )) 


وهذا فى مايبدو ( تقصير إدارى ) من قيادة البعثة وعلى اللاعب أن يكون مثل زملائه فى الفريق .
*

----------


## moamen

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*استعدادات باين انها جادة وقوية

بالوفيق يا رب
                        	*

----------


## Ahmed Yanko

*يا كولا  يا أخوي ركز لينا على سلبيات وإيجابيات المعسكر من حيث الضبط والربط والجدية وتحليل أداء اللاعبين في التمارين ونقاط الضعف والقوة لديهم كمان رأيك مهم جدا في توليفة اللاعبين  أما الصور والأخبار فملحوقه وشكرا على مجهودك الوافر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباته بمعسكرة الاعدادي بتونس حيث اجري تدريبا صباحيا اليوم ..
واشتمل التدريب علي الجوانب البدنية ..
لرفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية حيث قسم المعد البدني انطونيو اللاعبين لخمس مجموعات كل واحدة منهم تؤدي تدريب مختلف .. 
مثل تدريبات القفز علي المواجز  ورفع الحديد بالاحجام المختلفة 
واستمر هذا التدريب لمدة نصف ساعة 
بعدها نقل الجهاز الفني التدريبات للملعب الكبير ..
واجري بعض التدريبات التاكتيكية  المدافعين والمهاجمين مع حارس المرمي 

واختتم المران بمحاضرة استمرت لمدة عشرة دقائق ..
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*موفقين ان شاء الله 
شكرا يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*كولا خير سفير لأفصل منبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*المبارايات الودية متين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*شغل نضيف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وصل الى مطار تونس الحارس الدولي جمال سالم 
وقد كان في استقباله نائب رئيس البعثة حاتم عبد الغفار
كولا مندوب مريخاب اون لاين من ضمن المستقبلين 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق لتحقيق النجاح في استعدادات المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدلله على السلامة ياجيمي

ربنا يوفقفك انت وزملاؤك في قادم المواعيد

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*بصراحة يبدو لي ان انطونيو هذا يعرف جيدا ما يقوم به وهو متمكن جدا من عمله وجاد ومجتهد لدرجة كبيرة وطموح كذلك 

وان علاقة الابوة بينه وبين غارزيتو لم تظهر لنا على الاطلاق بل بالعكس تجده يجتهد جدا ليقوم بعمله على اكمل وجه.

التحية كل التحية للمدرب غارزيتو على هذا الاختيار والتحية كذلك للمعد البدني المميز انطونيو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد وفخر البلد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دا الخبت الحصري البفتش ليه انا 
بالمناسبة الكميرا الوحيده الكانت موجوده في المطار هي اولاين 
وكفي
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## الطمبلابي

*يارب يعينهم ويحميهم من شرالمكائد والحقد وينصرهم ويسلمهم من كل شر
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف شكر الاخ عبدالمنعم ..
*

----------


## الطمبلابي

*يارب يعينهم ويحميهم من شرالمكائد والحقد وينصرهم ويسلمهم من كل شر
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*الف شكر تبارك الله الكلية الحربيه المريخيه
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*ربنا يكفينا شر الحسد
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*التحية لكولا
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله 
والتحية والتقدير للأخ كولا على هذا المجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*مشكور كولا ربنا يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

بالتوفيق انشاء الله 
والتحية والتقدير للأخ كولا على هذا المجهود الرائع



و فعلا لكولا تحية
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*ربنا  يوفقو

دا الكﻻم  البخلينا  المره الجايه كان  ربنا  حيانا  والموت  خﻻنا   كوﻻ  موفد  المنبر  يستقبل  بعثة  المريخ  التى تقيم  معسكرا  فى  الدوله  الفلانيه
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

ربنا  يوفقو
دا الكﻻم  البخلينا  المره الجايه كان  ربنا  حيانا  والموت  خﻻنا   كوﻻ  موفد  المنبر  يستقبل  بعثة  المريخ  التى تقيم  معسكرا  فى  الدوله  الفلانيه




*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

التحكم بالكرة والتمرير السليم من لمسة واحدة 
بالاضافة الي تدريبات كرة اليد.   
حيث قسم اللاعبون الي اربعة مجموعات ومن ثم تم تقسيمهم الي ثلاثة مجموعات في التقسيمة الرئيسية التي استمرت لمدة نصف ساعة 
//////
بكري المدينة وديديه يمزقان الشباك 
اظهر ثنائي الهجوم بكري المدينة وديديه ليبري جدية كبيرة في التدريبات حيث مزقا الشباك باجمل الاهداف التي تجاوب معها زملائهم 
///////
جمال سالم ينخرط في التدريبات فور وصوله وغارزيتو يستقبله بحرارة ..
بعد وصوله بساعة واحدة فقط انخرط الحارس الاوغندي جمال سالم في التدريبات بدون ان ينال  قسطا من الراحة رغم الرحلة الطويلة التي استغرها في الوصول لتونس ..
/////
مدرب الحراس يخير جمال سالم بمواصلة التدريب او الراحة اذا كان يشعر بالتعب. وجمال سالم يختار مواصلة التدريبات 
///////
غارزيتو يجتمع بلاعبي المنتخب بعد نهاية التدريب ويقول لهم انتم الان سوف تمثلون السودان والمريخ الاعين كلها موجهة عليكم اريدكم ان تثبتوا للجميع مدي جاهزيتكم ومدي قدرتكم علي تقديم الاداء الذي يشرفكم ويشرف جماهيركم وصيتي لكم ان تحافظوا علي لياقتكم وتجتهدوا في تدريباتكم وان تحذروا الاصابات وتمني لهم التوفيق والسداد مع المنتخب ...
/////
المنتخب التونسي يتدرب في نفس توقيت تدريب المريخ بالملعب المجاور ومدافع الافريقي التونسي يسأل عن تراوري 

تزامن تدريب المريخ المسائي مع تدريب المنتخب التونسي الاول في الملعب المجاور يذكر ان المنتخب التونسي يعسكر في نفس فندق المريخ ..
من جه اخري استفسر لاعب المنتخب التونسي ومدافع فريق الافريقي التونسي بلال العيسي صاحب الرقم 2 عن مهاجم المريخ تراوري وذكر ان تراوري مهاجم جيد وكان يلعب بالدوري التونسي وتجمعه به صداقة قوية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الأحباء منعم وكولا على المتابعة الرائعة 
وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مشكورين منعم  وكوﻻ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكروا الثنائي الرائع 
كولا و عبد المنعم
وبالتوفيق لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين ثنائي الإبداع عبدالمنعم و كولا و جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المباراة بدت ............
وينك يا كولا ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*المباراة لم تبداء 
المباراة 11 ونص بتوقيت السودان
وباذن الله جاهزين للنقل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

المباراة لم تبداء 
المباراة 11 ونص بتوقيت السودان
وباذن الله جاهزين للنقل



يعني نفهم انه كولا حيرسل ليك وانت تحول لينا هنا صاح ؟؟
يعني انت محول ؟؟
انت يا زول ما تبت ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههه 
كولا حيرسل كل 10 دقائق ونحنا ننزل 
اشان التصوير مايفوتو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موفقين يامورتا الحبيب

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يلا يا مورتا برد قلبنا
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اها 11 و نص جات و فاتت
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اها افتووووونا 

الاداء كيف ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*همتك ياكولا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخل الفريقان ارض الملعب للإحماء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سنحاول بقدر الإمكان المتابعة اول بأول مع التدعيم بالصور إن أمكن
دعواتكم لفرقة المريخ بالتوفيق في أولى تجاربها الإعدادية
*

----------


## mub25

*حكاية محترفي تونس ما داخلة فى راسي
كان يلعبو مع الافريقي او النجم او اى فريق من الدرجة الاولي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

حكاية محترفي تونس ما داخلة فى راسي
كان يلعبو مع الافريقي او النجم او اى فريق من الدرجة الاولي



بداية التدرج في الاعداد شئ طيب
والجايه ستكون مع المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي القوي
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بداية التدرج في الاعداد شئ طيب
والجايه ستكون مع المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي القوي



التدرج مهم لاكتساب اللياقة البدنية والذهنية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بالتوفيق لمريخ الكون
بالتوفيق كولا ومنعم والمحول
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكيلة المريخ:- المعز ---سيلا ---أمير --- ضفر --- عمر بخيت --- جابسون --- مصعب --- رمضان --- أيمن --- بكري --- اوكرا
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*وين ديديه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الجديد ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*بالتوفيق لي سيلا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*طريقة اللعب كيف
ما يكون ضقر والعجب لاعبين بالمقلوب زى السنة الفاتت
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بالتوفيق للزعيم و الجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عشرة دقائق والنتيجة تعادلية
شهدت هجمتين لنجوم تونس تصدى للولى سيلا والثانية امير كمال
كما قاد ضفر هجمةخطر انتهت بتسديدة قوية من عمر بخيت من خارج منطقة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*غايتو النقل كلو 10 دقائق ده تمرين كويس جدا لرمضان لانو اسخن وقت و اكتر شفقه ياها ال 10 دقائق  القبل الاذان هههههههه
تسلموا يا احباب ..  و تذكير ...
النتيجه غير مهمه بقدر تطبيق استراتيجية و تكتيك المدرب ... و ابعدوا فكرة اعلام الرشاشات من راسكم مهما كانت النتيجه ...
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*وبعدين
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*مكرر ... ما قلت ليكم احر 10 دقائق ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 19 (19 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

زول هناك,ahmedhar,آدم البزعى,مريخابى واعتز+,الاحمر,ابومهند,استرلينى,elsmani ali,Jamal Balal,kampbell,moamen,mozamel1,mub25,Nadir Hassan,كروبين,tareq,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عبد المنعم خليفة+
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووون
العقرب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يحرز الهدف الأول بإنطلاقة من بكري المدينة وتبادل للكرة بينه وبين ضفر الذي اعاد له الكرة وراوغ المدافع وسدد في المرمى هدف اول للمريخ احرزه بكري في الدقيقة 14
*

----------


## زول هناك

*العقرب  هدف اول  مع دخول زول هناك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 23 والنتيجة تقدم المريخ بهدف
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بالتوفيق للزعيم في أولى تجاربه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ضفر وبكري وتبادل للكرات بتفاهم كبير ولقطات رائعة وتسديدة من بكري في الشباك الخارجي كادت ان تكون هدف ثاني
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مبروك للزعيم و العقرب يجيب قون و خطابو في لوزان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 
متابعين يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*والله مجهود مقدر وعمل كبير للغاية .. ومتابعه دقيقة أول باول .. يا سلام يا ود الخليفه ويا سلام يا كولا وياسلام كل من سعى لإنجاح هذا المقصد النبيل شكرا احبتى الصفوة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أيمن سعيد يقاتل بكل قوة في وسط الملعب وهجمات المريخ تتواصلد
تسديدة لسلمون من عكسية من ضفر تمر بجوار القائم في الدقيقة 30
ما تزال النتيجة تقدم المريخ بهدف بكري
*

----------


## عز الدين

*بالتوفيق للمارد الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تبديلين لنجوم تونس قبل نهاية الشوط الأول
*

----------


## mub25

*بالله اهم حاجة جيبو فيديو هدف بكري وانشروه فى كل المنتديات
يموتو غيظ
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*و الله مشكورين يا صفوة اليلة احميتونا شغلنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف تعادل لنجوم تونس من تسلل واضح
اعترف به مدرب الفريق التونسي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتعادل إيجابي هدف لكل فريق
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*هل الأداء عموما مميز و مبشر
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ باعداد ممتاز
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تبديلات بين الشوطين
خروج كل من سالمون وايمن وسيلا وعمر واوكرا
ودخول شيبون وكوفي والريح وديديه وابراهومة
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*لسه م انتهت والوضع شنو
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما زال التعادل قائم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

صور ما بين الشوطين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*10 دقائق وما زال التعادل قائم 
هجمات متقطعة قادها ديديه وكوفي
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 27 (27 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

زول هناك,مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,مريخابى واعتز+,الاحمر,الجوي العالمي,الصادق هبانى,ابومهند,احمد سليمان احمد,comndan,بدرالدين شنا,elsmani ali,بكرى النورمحمدخير,habashi,خال عمر,kampbell,mub25,Nadir Hassan,رضا الدين على عثمان,ضرار احمد,SHAKIRATEYA,كروبين,tareq,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,عبد المنعم خليفة+,فراس الشفيع,Yousif alhadi
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نسألك اللهم أن توفق المريخ 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
ضفر ضفر ضفر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ضفر يحرز الهدف الثاني للمريخ من تمريرة في الدقيقة 23
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نأسف للإنقطاع المفاجيء للمنبر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك التجربة للمريخ 

ومبروك عودة المنبر اخيييييييييييرا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تجربة مفيدة للمريخ نتمنى ان يكون الجهاز الفني استفاد منها كثيرا
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*يا اخوانا الكورة انتهت 2/1 للمريخ العقرب ضفر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كلام جميل جدا
يلا يا كولا ارجع لينا بالتفاصيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين لهدف
احرز اهداف المريخ كما تابعتم كل من بكري المدينة في الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الأول
وأحرز الهدف الثاني  المقاتل ضفر في الدقيقة 30 من الشوط الثاني
سيكون هناك مزيد من التفاصيل بعد قليل فترقبونا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 101
‏حبيب العجب,‏دولي,‏نور الخطيب,‏هاشم محمد السيد,‏حسن زيادة,‏Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,‏majdi,‏ابو همام,‏TIKI TAKA,‏بدوي الشريف,‏badri,‏عزالدين كواب,‏البروف,‏مرتضي دياب,‏معتز فضل الله كرار,‏لؤي شرفي,‏alajabalajeeb,‏ابوالاء,‏amjad,‏mozamel1,‏عبداللطيف,‏اسكول وبس,‏محمد تاج الدين محمد,‏ود الجزيرة,‏عز الدين,‏عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,‏محمد حسين سيد عثمان,‏ودالبورت,‏sonstar,‏ودحسان,‏kenyi,‏كاكاو,‏احمر واصفر,‏الشفيع احمد الشيخ,‏الحوشابي,‏الدلميت,‏golden,‏kampbell,‏fadlallh alser,‏elsmani ali,‏مانديلا-89,‏محمد فوراوى,‏mub25,‏Nadir Hassan,‏علي سنجة,‏محمد كمال عمران,‏مريخابى واعتز,‏فؤاد تينة,‏BADOR,‏الدسكو,‏tareq,‏ود الحلة,‏mohammed saif,‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,‏SHAKIRATEYA,‏زول هناك,‏احمد سليمان احمد,‏فرناندو بيانو,‏ضرار احمد,‏Yousif alhadi,‏استرلينى,‏Abu Hamoudi,‏Jamal Balal,‏الجوي العالمي,‏فراس الشفيع,‏habashi,‏ودالامام,‏ابومهند,‏صخر,‏Musab Wadshendi,‏علاء الدين حمزة,‏بكرى النورمحمدخير,‏ستيفن وورغو,‏kartoub,‏عمر العمر,‏كروبين,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏آدم البزعى,‏بدرالدين شنا,‏عبداللطيف سويكت,‏رضا الدين على عثمان,‏مريخ بدون باسكال,‏سيف الاسلام,‏الخواض الشيخ,‏الصادق هبانى,‏خال عمر,‏عاطف ارباب,‏ahmedhar,‏RED PLANET,‏comndan,‏mosa2000,‏moamen,‏hani222,‏Kamal Satti,‏الحجاج,‏خالد محمد الحسن علي,‏Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,‏عمراحمد,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏ماجد احمد, 


*

----------


## habashi

*بداية قوية الحمد لله نتمنى التوفيق في قادم المقابلات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

انتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين لهدف
احرز اهداف المريخ كما تابعتم كل من بكري المدينة في الدقيقة 14 من الشوط الأول
وأحرز الهدف الثاني  المقاتل ضفر في الدقيقة 30 من الشوط الثاني
سيكون هناك مزيد من التفاصيل بعد قليل فترقبونا







*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بداية جيده وبالتوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
 وربنا يسدد الخطى والإفريقية هى المراد بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 101

‏حبيب العجب,‏دولي,‏نور الخطيب,‏هاشم محمد السيد,‏حسن زيادة,‏Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed,‏majdi,‏ابو همام,‏TIKI TAKA,‏بدوي الشريف,‏badri,‏عزالدين كواب,‏البروف,‏مرتضي دياب,‏معتز فضل الله كرار,‏لؤي شرفي,‏alajabalajeeb,‏ابوالاء,‏amjad,‏mozamel1,‏عبداللطيف,‏اسكول وبس,‏محمد تاج الدين محمد,‏ود الجزيرة,‏عز الدين,‏عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,‏محمد حسين سيد عثمان,‏ودالبورت,‏sonstar,‏ودحسان,‏kenyi,‏كاكاو,‏احمر واصفر,‏الشفيع احمد الشيخ,‏الحوشابي,‏الدلميت,‏golden,‏kampbell,‏fadlallh alser,‏elsmani ali,‏مانديلا-89,‏محمد فوراوى,‏mub25,‏Nadir Hassan,‏علي سنجة,‏محمد كمال عمران,‏مريخابى واعتز,‏فؤاد تينة,‏BADOR,‏الدسكو,‏tareq,‏ود الحلة,‏mohammed saif,‏مهدي محمد عبد الماجد,‏SHAKIRATEYA,‏زول هناك,‏احمد سليمان احمد,‏فرناندو بيانو,‏ضرار احمد,‏Yousif alhadi,‏استرلينى,‏Abu Hamoudi,‏Jamal Balal,‏الجوي العالمي,‏فراس الشفيع,‏habashi,‏ودالامام,‏ابومهند,‏صخر,‏Musab Wadshendi,‏علاء الدين حمزة,‏بكرى النورمحمدخير,‏ستيفن وورغو,‏kartoub,‏عمر العمر,‏كروبين,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏آدم البزعى,‏بدرالدين شنا,‏عبداللطيف سويكت,‏رضا الدين على عثمان,‏مريخ بدون باسكال,‏سيف الاسلام,‏الخواض الشيخ,‏الصادق هبانى,‏خال عمر,‏عاطف ارباب,‏ahmedhar,‏RED PLANET,‏comndan,‏mosa2000,‏moamen,‏hani222,‏Kamal Satti,‏الحجاج,‏خالد محمد الحسن علي,‏Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,‏عمراحمد,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏ماجد احمد, 





الف  مبروووووووك  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 




حسن  حاجه  اسمى  ظهر  قبل  احمد   جعفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

الف  مبروووووووك  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 




حسن  حاجه  اسمى  ظهر  قبل  احمد   جعفر



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني بالفيسبوك

14 دقيقة · 

كسب  فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ مباراته الودية الاولي فى  معسكر تونس على  حساب محترفي الدوري التونسي 2-1 هدف في المباراة التى لعبت صباح الثلاثاء  بملعب  فندق قصر قرطاج مقر اقامة بعثة المريخ.
  المريخ تقدم  بهدف  السبق عبر لاعب بكري  المدينة في الدقيقة 14 من تمريرة ضفر فيما ادرك منتخب  اجانب الدوري التونسي هدف التعادل قبل نهاية الحصة الاولي و لعب للمريخ  المعز , سيلا , امير كمال , ضفر , عمر بخيت , جايسون , مصعب , رمضان , ايمن  , بكري , اوكرا وفي الشوط الثاني تمكن اللاعب احمد  ضفر من تسجيل  الهدف  الثاني للمريخ و كان المدرب قد اخرج كل من سيلا و عمر بخيت و سالمون و ايمن  و اوكرا و اشرك شيبون و كوفي والريح و ديديه و ابراهومة .
*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*ب التوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لعيبة المريخ المشاركين مع المنتخب يغادرون تونس الان في طريقهم الى الخرطوم
*

----------


## azzreem

*مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالسلامة ان شاء الله للسداسي

ضفر والمعز ورمضان عجب وامير كمال وبكري المدينة ومصعب عمر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقب تجربة اليوم أمام نجوم الدوري التونسي بقرطاج  .. محسن سيد: بداية موفقة لسيلا والمعلم وديديه

اكد الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام لفريق المريخ عقب فوز فريقة على محترفي الدوري التونسي بهدفين مقابل هدف في المقابلة التي جمعتهما صباح الثلاثاء على ملعب فندق قصر قرطاج بالعاصمة التونسية أن التجربة كانت بغرض اكساب اللاعبين لفورمة المباريات بعد توقف الدوري في السودان والاعلان عن الدخول لمرحلة مباريات دوري ابطال افريقيا وقال محسن أن الجهاز الفني اتاح الفرصة للقادمين الجدد بقيادة الايفوريين ديديه وسيلا والوطني عمر بخيت للوقوف على لياقتهم البدنية ومحاولة صهرهم مع المجموعة وقال سيد أنهم راضون عن التجربة كونها جاءت ضد خصم يعج بالاسماء الكبيرة المحترفة بالدوري التونسي وعلى راسهم نجوم الترجي والافريقي والصفاقسي واكد المدرب العام للمريخ مغادرة اللاعبين المنضوين للمنتخب الوطني مساء اليوم نحو الخرطوم مؤكداً أن التجربة القادمة ضد الاولمبي التونسي .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*مبروك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بدأت المباراة عند العاشرة الا عشرة دقائق 
عشرة دقائق والنتيجة تعادلية شهدت هذه الدقائق هجمتين لنحوم الدوري التونسي تصدي للاولي سيلا واخرج امير الثانية واخطر الهجمات التي قادها ضفر علي الجانب الايمن انتهت بتسديدة عمر من خارج منطقة الجزاء علت العارضة بقليل

////
هجمتين خطرتين لنجوم الدوري 
وتسديدة علت عارضة المعز بقليل

انطلاقة  بكري وتبادل للتمرير بينه وبين ضفر الذي اعاد له الكرة وراوغ المدافع وسدد في المرمي هدف اول للمريخ احرزه بكري في الدقيقة 14
ضفر وبكري ولقطات جميلة وتفاهم كبير وتسديدة بكري في الشباك الخارجي لمرمي النجوم
الدقيقة 23 والنتيجة هدف للمريخ دون مقابل لنجوم الدوري
ايمن سعيد يقاتل بكل قوة في وسط الملعب وهجمات المريخ تتواصل وتسديدة سلمون من عكسية ضفر تمر جوار القائم في الدقيقة 30  ولا تزال النتيجة تقدم المريخ بهدف بكري
تبدلين لفريق النجوم قبل نهاية الشوط الاول
هدف التعادل لفريق النجوم من تسلل واااضح في الدقيقة 32
نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل بهدف لكل
برز في هذا الشوط ايمن سعيد وضفر وبكري ..
وظهر عمر بلياقة بدنية ضعيفة 
كما ظهر اثر الغياب عن المباريات علي سيلا
 غارزيتو يطالب اللاعبين باللعب السريع والممرحل وعدم الدخول في الزحمة وفتح اللعب بالاطراف
 مرور 10 دقائق من الشوط الثاني ولازالت النتيجة تعادلية هدف لكل وشهد هجمات متقطعة للمريخ قادها ديدية وكوفي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من المباراة 











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعالوا للحر ده
الله يعينكم

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مبروك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ربنا يعينهم على حر السودان
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تعالوا للحر ده
الله يعينكم





الله يعينكم كلكم ويعينا كذالك
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*اللعيبة ما كانوا 8 الحصل شنو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اجري المريخ مساء مرانا ترفيهيا علي شواطي البحر الابيض المتوسط حيث قام المعد البدني اطونيو غارزيتو بقيادة اللاعبين وتقدمهم في تمارين العدو علي الشاطئ لمسافة عشرة كلم 
علي طول الساحل ومن ثم العودة الي نقطة البداية حيث كان ثلاثي الرديف اول الواصلين واتي في المقدمة شرف شيبون والثاني مازن شمس الفلاح ثم ثالثا ابراهومة ..
//////
بعد ذلك طلب المدير الفني غازيتو اللاعبين بالسباحة في مياه البحر المتوسط وكانت اجمل اللحظات 
حينما قام المعد البدني انطونيو غارزيتو ومدرب الحراس نيكولا سانتوتشي واللاعب علي جعفر بحمل مسؤل المعدات سليمان بشير وادخاله في المياة 
ومن ثم تجمع اللاعبون حول المدير الفني غارزيتو وحملوه الي داخل المياه 
ولم ينجو مدلك الفريق خالد حبشكا والمدير الاداري ناصر محي الدين من قبضة مدرب الحراس 
ومن ثم طلب غارزيتو من اللاعبين وبسرية تامة حمل مساعده محسن سيد و الحارس ايهاب الي المياه وعندما علم محسن بذلك حاول الهرب 
ولكن لحق به مدرب الحراس وحملوه الي داخل المياة ..
وفي مفاجأة غير متوقعة قام مدرب اللياقة انطونيو بخداع الزميل محمد احمد موفد صحيفة الزاوية وحمل منه الكاميرا والهاتف بحجة تصويرة 
وفجأة وضعهم علي الارض وحمله الي داخل المياه وسط صيحات اللاعبين ...
وظهر غارزيتو وهو سعيد جدا بهذه الروح التي سادت المران
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله ماعندنا منسق اعلامي
الناس ماخدة راحتها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود شندي12

*مشكور يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة روح عالية وراقية جدا من غارزيتو ومساعديه
كسر حاجز الرتابة والروتين والتدريبات يتم بصورة اكثر من رائعة

لعل اهم فائدة سيجنيها المريخ من هذا المعسكر هو الروح العالية والرائعة بين الجهاز الفني ولاعبيه

*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا سلام شي رائع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اجري فريق المريخ اليوم تدريبا صباحيا بالملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج طلاسو بحضور جميع اللاعبين 
وغاب عنه لاعبي المنتخب الذين غادروا المعسكر امس متوجهين للسودان.   
واشتمل المران علي الجوانب التكتيكية وفقط واستمر لمدة ساعة ونصف 
/////
بعد ان حاضر اللاعبين في بداية الحصة التدريبة غارزيتو يطالبهم بتحمل الضغط والتركيز في التدريبات 
لان المباريات التنافسية قد حان وقتها ولابد ان سكونوا في قمة الجاهزية ..
/////
انطونيو مدربا لمدرب الحراس 

قبل بداية الحصة التدريبة قام مدرب اللياقة البدنية انطونيو غارزيتو بتدريب مدرب الحراس نيكولا سانتوتشي علي صد الكرات 
والتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء ونجح مدرب الحراس في صد وامساك العديد منها وطالب انطونيو بالتسديد بقوة.  
//////
غارزيتو يطمئن علي لاعبيه قبل بداية الحصة التدريبية.

اظهر الكوتش غارزيتو المدير الفني لفريق المريخ روحا طيبا واهتماما بالغا بلاعبية قبل بداية الحصة التدريبة حيث حاز كل من سيلا واوكرا وديديه علي اهتمام المدرب 
بصحتهم ومدي تأثرهم بتدريبات الشاطي التي اجريت لهم امس وطالب غارزيتو من المدلك خالد حبشكا بعمل مساج لاوكرا الجدير بالذكر ان اوكرا شكي من بعض الالام في الظهر
 من جراء تدريب الامس علي الشاطئ ولكن بعد ان خضع للمساج عاد اللاعب اكثر نشاطا وحيويه .. .
///////
غارزيتو يخصص نصف زمن التدريب للمهاجمين 

شهد التدريب التاكتكي الذي خضع له الاعبين تدريبات مكثفة للاعبي الاطراف والوسط المتقدم والهجوم وكان غارزيتو اوقف التدريبات اكثر من مرة لتصحيح الاخطاء
 وطالب اللاعبين بسرعة نقل الهجمة والتركيز امام المرمي وعذم اضاعة الفرص وقال لهم ان المرحة القادمة لا تحتمل اضاعة الفرص ولابد ان نكون في قمة التركيز حتي نكسب المباريات ..
//////
تألق لافت لعلي جعفر في الكنترول والعكسيات في الاطراف ..
ظهر المدافع علي جعفر بصورة متميزة في الاستلام والتمرير والتحرك علي الطرف الشمال والعكسيات المتقنة داخل منطقة الجزاء .
///////
كوفي يحرز اجمل هدف في مرمي ايهاب زغبير ويطالب بجمال سالم ..
ظهر المحترف الغاني كوفي فرانسيس منسجما وحماسيا ونفذ التدريبات بدقة وقام بالانفراد بايهاب زغبير الذي خرج من مرماه لملاقاته 
وفي لحظة لعب كوفي الكرة خلف ايهاب الذي كان يتوقع ان يراويقه كوفي 
او يسدد بقوة واحتفل كوفي علي طريقته وطالب بدخول الحارس الاوغندي جمال سالم حتي يلقي نفس مصير زميلة ايهاب ..
//////
جمال سالم يسخر من ايمن سعيد ومدرب الحراس يطالب ايمن بمعاودة المحاولة في التدريب القادم 
سخر الاوغندي جمال سالم من زميله ايمن سعيد الذي فشل في تسجيل هدف من الكرة المحسنة التي مررت له وهو في مواجه المرمي والتي لعبها عالية وسط ضحكات جمال سالم 
وحاول ايمن الحديث مع جمال وانه سوف يسجل في مرماه من ركلة جزاء ولكن مدرب الحراس طالبه بالمحاولة في التدريب القادم ..
////

مدرب الحراس يتحدي جمال سالم ..
تحدي مدرب الحراس نيكولا سانتوتشي  جمال سالم وطلب منه ان يسدد ركلة جزاء واحدة وذهب الي ابعد من ذلك وقال له انه سوف يقف ووجهه متجه علي الشباك 
وظهره للملعب وبالفعل نفذ وعدة وفشل جمال في اسكان الكرة الشباك 
...
//////
اصابة طفيفة لايهاب زغبير 

تعرض الحارس ايهاب زغبير الي اصابة طفيفة عندما حاول التقاط تسديدة مجدي عبد اللطيف واصيب ايهاب في اصبع يده اليمني 
وتدخل الجهاز الطبي واجري له الاسعافات الاوليه وعاد الاعب للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية ..

///////
تمارين سباحة بعد نهاية تمارين الكرة مباشرة 

خضع اللاعبين الي تمارين سباحة وجاكوزي مباشرة بعد نهاية التمارين بالملعب حيث طالب غازيتو اللاعبين بالذهاب الي حوض السباحة مباشرة ..
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تألق لافت لعلي جعفر في الكنترول والعكسيات في الاطراف ..
ظهر المدافع علي جعفر بصورة متميزة في الاستلام والتمرير والتحرك علي الطرف الشمال والعكسيات المتقنة داخل منطقة الجزاء .

يبدو ان علي جعفر يسيتعد جيدا للمرحلة القادمة 
ربنا يوفقه
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق لنجوم الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كلام جميل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اجري المريخ تدريبا عند الخامسة ونصف من مساء اليوم استمر لمدة ساعة 
واشتمل المران علي تدريبات اختبار السرعة والقدرات البدنية وقسم الجهاز الفني اللاعبين الي مجموعات 
كل مجموعة بها ثلاثة لاعبين ويتنافس هؤلاء اللاعبين علي الوصول لثلاثة كرات موضوعة امام المرمي 
بعد اداء عدة حركات وتجاوز العلامات بوضعيات مختلفة ..
/////
تقسيمة بين الاصفر والرمادي والنتيجة تعادلية ..
اجري الجهاز الفني تقسيمة بين الرمادي وللاصفر علي ان تلعب الكرة بالرأس فقط انتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل 
احرز للاصفر كوفي ومازن شمس الفلاح وللرمادي علي جعفر واوكرا ..
يذكر ان انطونيو غارزيتو شارك مع الفريق الاصفر وبرز بشكل لافت كل من سيلا وكوفي وسلمون ..
/////
تدريبات خاصة للسداسي
بعد نهاية التمرين 
اخضع الجهاز الفني السداسي
سيلا .. الريح .. علي ..مازن .. بلة .. بخيت .. عمر

لتمارين خاصة في التمركز السليم والضغط علي حامل الكرة وكيفية الوقوف والتحرك مع تمرير الكرة وعدم ترك المساحات وتغطية ظهر الزميل

//////
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*​اتنمى ان يصاحب هذه الصور تعليق توضيحى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موفقين دوما يافرسان المريخ

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلموا عبد المنعم و كولا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*البث الحي لمباراة المريخ الاعدادية الثانية بمعسكرة في تونس
تنطلق المباراة عند السابعة مساء بتوقيت السودان
فقط وحصريا علي منبر مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## ابو همام

*ماشاء الله   فال  حسن على المريخ 





عليك  بمباريات  المريخ  فى المجموعات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
تشكيلة المريخ 
جمال سالم .. سيلا .. الريح .. علي جعفر .. مازن شمس الفلاح .. جابسون سامون .. عمر بخيت .. ايمن سعيد .. ديديه ليبري .. كوفي .. عبدو جابر. . 

البدلاء

ايهاب .. راجي .. بلة جابر .. مجدي .. اوكرا .. بخيت خميس .. ابراهومة .. شيبون ..
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لعيبة المريخ يصلوا الى ملعب المباراة مبكراً


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكيلة المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي ..
سيف الشرفي (حارس) .. الافرقي 
وجدان السعداوي .. اتحاد المنستير 
سليمان كشك .. البنزرت 
ايمن درويش .. البنزرت 
محمد علي الجويني .. ترجي جرجيس 
حسين مرياح .. الصفاقصي 
معز عبود .. الترجي 
سعد بقير .. الملعب القابسي 
سيف الجزيري .. الافريقي 
برهان الحكيمي .. الصفاقصي 
علي العابدي .. الترجي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الرجاء عند نقل الخبر أو التشكيلة الإشارة للمنبر أو لنتيجة
لا نمانع في نقل أخبار معشوقنا فقط نطالب بحفظ الحق الحصري للمنبر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بدلاء الاولمبي التونسي 
 اشرف المناني (حارس) .. البنزرت 
ريناد مشموم .. اتحاد المنستير 
محمد بن علي .. الملعب التونسي 
خليل هنيد .. مستقبل المرسي 
وسيم الغموشي .. الترجي 
زبير الدراجي .. البنزرت 
زياد العوني .. ترجي جرجيس 
اشرف بن ضياف .. الملعب 
صديق الماجري .. اتحاد جربه 
وليد الزوادي .. الافريقي.
سيف الله المسيكني .. حمام الانف 
عمر الفحل .. مستقبل المرسي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد 
وان شاء الله تكوم تجربة مفيدة
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*بالتوفيق  لمريخنا العظيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد 
وان شاء الله تكوم تجربة مفيدة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لعيبة الفرقين يقومون بعملية الإحماء بالملعب الفرعي بالأستاد الأولمبي 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لاعبي الأولمبي يسألون عن بكري المدينة فمنذ دخولهم يبحثوا عن الرقم 4
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق لزعيم السودان الاوحد 
برافو ياشباب الى الامام
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لاعبي الأولمبي يسألون عن بكري المدينة فمنذ دخولهم يبحثوا عن الرقم 4



عافى  منك  ياكواى   القلوب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*استأذنكم  سوف اقوم   بنقل المباراة مباشر  ﻻحد  القروبات  مع  حفظ  حقوق  المنبر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عمليات الإحماء


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

استأذنكم  سوف اقوم   بنقل المباراة مباشر  ﻻحد  القروبات  مع  حفظ  حقوق  المنبر



بكل سرور يا حبيب
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بكل سرور يا حبيب



يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نتمني ان يستفاد من التجربة قدر الامكان 
وان لا يتأثر الفريق وجماهيره بالنتيجة مهما كانت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





ما شاء الله اصفر فاقع اللون يسر المحبين
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*هذه تجربه حقيقه خاصه مع عدم وجود نجوم المنتخب الوطنى نتمنى التوفيق للزعيم نحن جمهور المريخ نعى تماما بان المباريات الوديه ليس المهم الفوز بها بقدر الامكان الاستفاده منها مثل بنى زرقان كل يوم فى الصحف عنواين واخبار كانهم برشلونه او ريال مدريد حاتجى المجموعات وحانشوف الحاصل بعدين.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انطلقت المباراة
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*بالتوفيق يارب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

انطلقت المباراة



ليه وين وليانها ابوها واخوانها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ليه وين وليانها ابوها واخوانها



خلاص قمنا للفتل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*10 دقائق مرت والنتيجة تعادلية بدون اهداف 
حيث شهدت بداية المباراة هجمتين للأولمبيالتونسي
وبرز بشكل لافت الريح في منطقة المريخ الخلفية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*15 دقيقة والتعادل السلبي قائم
*

----------


## kampbell

*بالتوفيق للمريخ و الاستفاده من التجربه  و تحقيق الهدف المهم للانسجام و لياقه المباريات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أخطر لقطات اللقاء تسديدة قوية من مرياح تعلو العارضة بسنتمترات
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*25 دقيقة والنتيجة كما هي تعادلية سلبية
هجمة هنا وهجمة من هناك وسيلا يلعب بثبات وهدوء وثقة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تمريرة متقنة من ديديه لأيمن سعيد يلعبها في يد الحارس
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*نتمني  ان  يستفيد  المريخ  من  التجربه  فنيا  وبدنيا  . بغص  النظر  عن  نتيجة اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لمسة يد داخل خط 18 يتغاضى عنها الحكم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أوكرا بله شيبون يجرون عملية الإحماء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سيطرة مريخية ونقلات جميلة ومتقنة بين لاعبي المريخ تجاوب معها غارزيتو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تمرية من سلمون خلف المدافعين وتسديدة من ديديه يحتسبها الحكم تسلل
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*موفقين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بصفة عامة كيف هو الأداء
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*طاقم السفارة السودانية يتابع المباراة


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حسب وصف كولا فإن المريخ يلعب بتمريرات متقنة وتفاهم قيما بين اللعيبة كما ان الدفاع كان ثابتاً وبالأخص اللاعب سيلا
*

----------


## sonstar

*تمام ونتمي التوفيق والاستفاده .......
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

حسب وصف كولا فإن المريخ يلعب بتمريرات متقنة وتفاهم قيما بين اللعيبة كما ان الدفاع كان ثابتاً وبالأخص اللاعب سيلا






الحمد لله . . . مشكور الحبيب عبدالمنعم و الشكر موصول للرائع كولا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دا كلام مؤسس
بالتوفيق للمريخ
وللاخوان في النقل كولا ومنعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يجري تعديل بخروج كل من ايمن ... عمر ... كوفي ... مازن ... 
ودخول شيبون ... بله ... راجي ... اوكرا 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*في مثل هذه المباريات فان المهم هو تطبيق اللاعبين للخطة واجادة الحركة داخل الميدان بغض النظر عن النتيجة كما ان المدرب غارزيتو سياخذ فكرة عن مقدرات اللاعبين والى اي مدى وصلت مهاراتهم في الاتقان بالاضافة الى عنصر او عامل اللياقة البدنية وهي الاهم لدى المدرب .
اذا طلب غارزيتو من اللاعبين تحقيق الفوز على الفريق الاولمبي التونسي فان اللاعبين سيندفعون الى الامام مع التركيز في المناطق الامامية للخصم ولكن في مثل هذه المباريات يطلب المدرب من اللاعبين الالتزام ببعض الادوار والمهام الموكلة لهم كل على حدا حيث ينصرف اللاعبون الى ويركزوا في تنفيذ كلام المدرب بالحرف الواحد ويحاول كل لاعب ان ينفذ مهمته على اكمل وجه حتى ينال رضا المدرب للدفع به في التشكيل الاساسي للفريق .
بمعنى اخر ان اخر شئ يفكر فيه اللاعبون بصورة جماعية هو تحقيق الفوز او احراز الاهداف بمعنى ان الافكار التي تدور في راس اي لاعب هو كيفية ارضاء المدرب باي طريقة كانت بينما لو كانت المباراة تحمل طابع الرسمية ولابد فيها من تحقيق الفوز فان اللاعبين كانوا سينصرفون لتحقيق هذا الهدف وسيكون تفكيرهم منصبا حوله .
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

المريخ يجري تعديل بخروج كل من ايمن ... عمر ... كوفي ... مازن ... 
ودخول شيبون ... بله ... راجي ... اوكرا 



اكيد اداء الفريق ح يتأثر شوية في بداية الشوط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بداية الشوط الثاني  وانطلاقة اوكرا الأولى ترهب الأولمبي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسديدة قوية للأولمبي يستلمها جمال سالم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو في استراحة ما بين الشوطين يحاضر اللاعبين


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تبادل للتمريرات بين بله وديديه وعبدو جابر وراجي ودخول راجي لمنطقة الجزاء 
وترتكب معه مخالفة يتغاضىى عنها الحكم وسط دهشة الجميع
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*في الوضع العادي مثل هذه المباريات يجب ان يكسبها المريخ بستة اهداف على اقل تقدير 

لسببين فقط :

الاول : فارق الخبرة 

الثاني : وجود المحترفين 

ولكن المباريات الودية الوضع يختلف ،،،

واعنى بالوضع العادي ان يلعب المريخ بتشكيلته الاساسية في اثناء الموسم مثلا فيما يجب ان نعرف بان المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي يؤدي المباراة وهو اكثر جاهزية من المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

في الوضع العادي مثل هذه المباريات يجب ان يكسبها المريخ بستة اهداف على اقل تقدير 

لسببين فقط :

الاول : فارق الخبرة 

الثاني : وجود المحترفين 

ولكن المباريات الودية الوضع يختلف ،،،

واعنى بالوضع العادي ان يلعب المريخ بتشكيلته الاساسية في اثناء الموسم مثلا فيما يجب ان نعرف بان المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي يؤدي المباراة وهو اكثر جاهزية من المريخ .



لا تقلل من شأن المنتخب التونسي 
فلاعبيه شباب صغار واصحاب موهبة ولياقة عالية 
كما ان كورة شمال افريقيا كلنا نعلمها جيدا
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*م تطولوا علينا في الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

لا تقلل من شأن المنتخب التونسي 
فلاعبيه شباب صغار واصحاب موهبة ولياقة عالية 
كما ان كورة شمال افريقيا كلنا نعلمها جيدا




هذا ليس تقليل من شأن المنتخب التونسي وانما هو معرفة تامة بمقدرات لاعبي المريخ التي لم تظهر حتى الان اخي ريد بلانيت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*20 دقيقة مرت من الشوط الثاني والنتيجة تعادلية
سيطرة مريخية ومستوى متميز من لعيبة المريخ في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأولمبي يجري ثلاثة تعديلات دفعة واحدة
*

----------


## habashi

*هو ده نفس المنتخب اللعب ضد الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## Musab Wadshendi

*نعم 
لكن الجﻻفيط كانو ﻻعبين بالاساسيين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج سلمون ودخول ابراهومة والدقيقة 25 والنتيجة كما هي تعادلية
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الزول البينقل لكفر ووتر دا ياخ اختشي علي دمك
اشارة صغيرة للمنبر ما بتكلفكم حاجه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج سيلا ودخول بخيت ورجوع علي جعفر للدفاع وبخيت للطرف الشمال
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للزعيم  انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أخطر هجمات المريخ من مخالفة لعبها اوكرا داخل خط 18 سددها عبدو جابر انقذها الحارس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج جمال سالم ودخول ايهاب زوغبير
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج عبدو جابر ودخول مجدي عبد اللطيف
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*هل الأداء بنفس الرتم بعد كل هذه التغييرات
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*مشكور عبدالمنعم للنقل الحصري
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*كم الزمن وكيف الاداء في الفترة الفاتت
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*شكرا عبدالمنعم شكرا كولا يديكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عاد أوكرا للإنطلاقات ويقود هجمة من منتصف الملعب ويمرر لمجدي 
الذي يتباطأ في الكرة ويخرج له دفاع الأولمبي ويخرج الكرة للتماس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 40 والتعادل السلبي سيد الموقف
رغم السيطرة المريخية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء للأولمبي في آخر دقيقة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*وينكم يا عبدالمنعم و كولا . . . أهم دقائق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأولمبي يحرز هدف من ركلة الجزء في آخر دقيقة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 52 (52 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

زول هناك,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abdoun,محمد صلاح زقله,محمد عبده,محمد قمر الأنبياء,مريخ الزمان,مروان احمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,ASHOSM,ashrafhaider,azzreem,الحافظ محمدصالح,الجراح,الحوشابي,الشفيع احمد الشيخ,العماري,ابراهيم عطية بابكر+,ابومهند,ابواسراء,ايمن بشير,استرلينى,Consultant,habashi,خال عمر,خالد عبدالغني,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kampbell,kramahmad,majedsiddig,merrikh lover,MOHAMMED_MS128,mosa2000,nazaros,omer shams,سعد حامد,سوباوى,RED PLANET,كاكاو,Shamsan,sonstar,tareq,عمر العمر,عمر سعيد,عابر سبيل,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالرحمن الطيب سليمان,UM OMAR,فراس الشفيع,Yousif alhadi,ود ميما
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم يعلن اضافة 3 دقائق زمن بدل مبدد
*

----------


## استرلينى

*انا عايز اعرف مين اللعمل ضربه الجزاء فى الدقيقه الاخيره بعد خروج سيلا ودخول بله جابر ورجوع على جعفر الدنيا جاطتت
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الحكم دا ما دام بيعرف احتسب ضربات جزاء مالو ما احتسب عرقلة راجي داخل الخط
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

انا عايز اعرف مين اللعمل ضربه الجزاء فى الدقيقه الاخيره بعد خروج سيلا ودخول بله جابر ورجوع على جعفر الدنيا جاطتت



طيب والمشكلة وين 
دي مباراة تجريبية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم يعلن عن نهاية اللقاء بفوز الأولمبي علي المريخ بهدف 
أحرز الأولمبي الهدف من ضربة جزاء في آخر دقيقة من عمر المباراة
علما بان الحكم قد نقض هدف صحيح للمريخ احرزه اللاعب ديدية مدعياً ديديه كان في وضع تسلل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا شباب لا تنسوا أن المباراة تجريبية 
وأن المريخ يلعب وهو يفقد لعيبة المنتخب الذين عادوا للسودان
*

----------


## استرلينى

*مافى مشكله مباره  وديه لكن المفروض حتى لو فى مباره وديه تعمل حسابك لانك مقبل على مباريات مهمه فى المجموعات بعدين  نحن اصابنا الاحباط كثيرا من الدقائق الاخيره خاصه من لاعبى المريخ ونرجع ونقول وديه وانشالله ما تحصل فى الرسميات
*

----------


## Consultant

*تجربة مفيدة وأحتكاك مهم .. وياريت نلعب كل يوم مباراة فيما تبقي من أيام المعسكر بغض النظر عن النتائج.
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*الريح من تسبب في ضربه  الجزاء بس دي حاجه عاديه و بتحصل يعني ما مشكله المهم ان شكل الفريق كان كويس و الاستفاده من التجربه  
بالتوفيق للزعيم في مقبل المباريات 
احمر خطر سيد الكفر  يا مالك زمام احساسنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اصرار غريب من حكم المباراة علي منح الاولمبي فوز لا يستحقه 
حيث تغاضي عن ركلتي جزاء للمريخ ارتكبت مع ديديه وراجي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المباراة عامة جاءت متوسطة في الشوط الاول ولكن سرعان ما دخل اللاعبون في اجواء المباراة وتناقلوا الكرة بصورة جميلة 
في نهاية الشوط الاول وظهر سيلا بمستوي مميز حيث لعب بهدوء وثقة كما وضح ان ديديه لديه الكثير لتقديمه حيث ظل يشكل مصدر ازعاج لدفاعات الاولمبي 
ولجأ لاعبي الاولمبي للعنف وارتكاب المخالفات لايقاف انطلاقاته وظل الحكم يتفرج علي الكثير من المخالفات الواضحة مع لاعبي المريخ ..
الي ان انتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي ..
وفي الشوط الثاني اجري المريخ اربعة تبديلات دفعة واحدة  حيث خروج كل من 
ايمن .. عمر .. كوفي .. مازن 
ودخل بديلا لهم  
شيبون .. بلة .. راجي .. اوكر
ووضح اثر هذه التبديلات علي شكل المريخ الذي بدأ هذا الشوط ومنذ الدقيقه الاولي بانطلاقات اوكرا وتحركات ديديه وبلة وراجي .. 
ومارس حكم اللقاء تحاملا غريبا علي المريخ حيث قام بتعطيل كل الهجمات التي تقترب من منطقة الجزاء التونسية ...
مجمل شكل الفريق يوحي بان هناك شغل كبير قام به الجهاز الفني في الفترة الماضية .. ورغم التمريرات وتناقل الكرة بين لاعبي المريخ عدة مرات الا ان غارزيتو طالب اللاعبين بالتقدم الي الامام حيث انحصر اللعب في منتصف الملعب ..
والمباراة في دقيقتها الاخيرة يقود الاولمبي هجمة علي الطرف الايمن للمريخ ولاعب اامنتخب الاولمبي يدخل منطقة الجزاء ويشترك الريح علي معه في الكرة ويسقطا علي الارض لم يتردد الحكم في احتساب ركلة  جزاء للاولمبي احرز منها هدف المباراة الوحيد وسط احتجاجات لاعبي المريخ ..
ويضيف الحكم ثلاثة دقائق زمن بدل ضائع ويقود ديديه هجمة من منتصف الملعب يحاول لاعب الوسط تعطيلة ويسقط علي الارض ويدعي الاصابة وفي هذه اللحظة يوقف الحكم المباراة لعلاج لاعب الاولمبي وعندما احتج لاعبي المريخ علي تعطيل الهجمة قام الحكم بانهاء المباراة قبل نهاية الزمن المضاف ..
*

----------


## مغربي

*نتمني المريخ يكون استفاد من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله يستر من لسان الهلالاب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء كولا ومنعم على التقرير الوافي الشافي
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*المهم  ان  يكون  المريخ  إستفاد  فنيا  وبدنيا  من اللقاء  ولا  يهم  نتيجة  المباراه  .. شكرا  كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باين استفاد المريخ كثيرا من هذه المباراة حتى في الأخطاء التحكيمية حسب طبيعة عرب شمال افريقيا  بروفة لما سيحدث في مباريات الفريق بالجزائر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صراحة مهما كانت المباراة ودية او رسمية فهناك عدة حقائق يجب ذكرها :

اولا المباراة مع فريق اولمبي سواء ان كان تونس او غيرها من الدول المهم انه فريق يتكون من شباب خبرتهم قليلة مقارنة بخبرة لاعبي المريخ وبالتالي كان على لاعبي المريخ التعامل بجدية اكثر في المباراة فواضح ان اللاعبين لم يقدموا كل ما عندهم وانهم لعبوا بدون اصرار على التقدم الى الامام بجدية وكان همهم فقط تقديم عرض جيد لارضاء المدرب وظهور الفريق بمظهر جيد في نقل الكرة والتقيد بالخانات والمهام الموكلة لهم فقط دون تقديم شئ جديد وهذا الشعور يحدث لدى اللاعبين في المباريات الودية حيث تقل درجة الاهمية وبالتالي لا تخرج الكرات متقنة خاصة في المناطق الهجومية ويعمد الفريق الى اللعب المظهري المعتمد على نقل الكرة من الدفاع الى الوسط مع التركيز على اخذ الباص والخانة واللعب بمبدا السلامة مع عدم التفكير بجراءة في اقتحام المناطق الدفاعية للخصم خوفا من الاصابات او نفاذ المخزون اللياقي للاعبين وهذا شئ طبيعي .
وكما ذكرت في كلامي السابق فان المنتخب الاولمبي محظوظ لان المريخ لعب ليستفيد منه وليس العكس وقد حدثت الفائدة من عدة نواحي وهي :ـــ

1. احساس اللاعبين بالهزيمة سيولد لديهم الدافع في المباريات القادمة من اجل تقديم اداء افضل مصحوب بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية لان النتيجة السلبية حدثت من فريق لا يرق لمستوى المريخ الحقيقي وهنا اعنى ان  شعور اللاعبين بالهزيمة سيولد لديهم دافع الحماس في المباريات القادمة وحسم المباريات حتى وان كانت ودية حتى لا يوصفوا بالضعف من جمهورهم او الاعلام .

2. غياب لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب عن مباراة اليوم وتعرض الفريق لهزيمة يعني ان غارزيتو سيفقد الثقة في اللاعبين الحاليين وسيعتمد اكثر على الغائبين لانهم اساس الفريق وقوته التي جربها في المرات السابقة وبالتالي فان هذا الراي سيدفع هؤلاء اللاعبين لبذل جهد مضاعف في المباريات القادمة باذن الله .

3. معرفة سلبيات المباراة من قبل الجهاز الفني والذي حتما سيعمل على تلافيها في المباريات القادمة وعلى غارزيتو ان يعمل على تثبيت التشكيل بتقليص الغيار اي الا يكثر من تبديلات اللاعبين لانها تضر الفريق بحيث انها تساعد في ارجحة المستوى ما بين المستوى الجيد الى المنخفض ومن الحكمة ان يعمل على تصفية اللاعبين واعطاء الفرص حسب المستوى بمعنى ان اللاعب الذي يبدع ويقوم بكل المهام الموكلة اليه فان له الاولوية في اكمال المباراة فيما العكس يحدث للاعب الذي يخفق في المهام الموكلة له بحيث يتم استبداله فورا بلاعب اخر وهكذا حتى يصل الى المجموعة التي يمكن ان تؤدي بصورة جيدة في كل المباريات حسب مستوى اللاعبين .

عموما التجربة جيدة ومفيدة من كل النواحي ولا يجب ان نحكم وكلامنا هنا ليست مفروض على المدرب لانه الادرى بفريقه بعد المشاهدة على الطبيعة .

مجرد راي قابل للرفض او القبول
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحبيب كولا الله يديك العافية ويزيدك من فضله


*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					







و دي شنو الكابتنيه الهامله دي

البجي كله بلبسها
ضيعتو هيبتها
الله يجازي البنظر دا
ما في اي معنى ليها
لا بتزيد لا بتنقص
طبعا العبقري الاقترح انو عمر يلبس الكابتنيه
دا بكون عاوز يكاوي الهلالاب فقط
ياخ قوم لف 
كرهتنا
:(
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اخي نادر يبدو انك قد خلعت ثوب المحلل الواقعي الذي اعتدنا ان نراه عليك
وارتديت ثوب المشجع المريخي المعتد بناديه الذي يري فريقه اكبر من الجميع 
ويريد ان يراه  في كل الظروف منتصرا ..............
في رأي انه قد جانبك التوفيق في بعض النقاط التي زكرتها في رؤيتك لهذة المباراة
اولها انك تري ان خبرة لاعبي المريخ تؤهلهم للفوز علي هذا المنتخب بفارق ستة اهداف
ونسيت انه منتخب ولو كانت الاندية تنتصر بفارق الخبرة لكان المريخ الان في صدارة الممتاز
بالعلامة الكاملة ولا لما عاني افريقيا امام اندية لا زالت تحبو 
كذلك قولك ان اللاعبين انصرفوا لارضاء مدربهم تكتيكيا تقيدا بالخانة واللعب الممرحل 
و لم يلعبوا للفوز وهذا هو التناقض بعينه فاذا كان الانصياع لتوجيهات المدرب وارضاءه
لا يؤديان للفوز فلماذا وجدا اصلا لذا اقول انه اذا ادي كل لاعب دوره وفقا لما يراه المدرب
كان حتما سيخرج المريخ منتصرا الا في حالة واحدة وهي ان يكون المدرب مخطئا في رسم سياسة 
الفريق في الملعب
ايضا حديثك عن ان المدرب سيفقد الثقة في المجموعة الحالية لانها خرجت مهزومة 
حديث غريب لا يسنده منطق فأصغر مدرب لا يمكن ان يفكر بهذا الشكل ويفقد الثقة في مجموعة 
لعبت جيدا والتزمت بتوجيهاته وتكتيكه وارضاءه كما قلت ولعبت جيدا حسب وصف الاخ كولا
وخسرت مباراة اعدادية امام منتخب محترب اكثر جاهزية 
كذلك تثبيت التشكيلة الذي تحدثت عنه لا يمكن ان يكون في هذة المباريات فهي التي تحدد 
من سيلعب والا لما وجدت اصلا 
هذا مع احترامي لك ولرأيك ولطالما كنت علي صواب الشيئ الذي جعلني اعلق الان علي ما كتبت 
وانت تجانبه في كثير مما كتبته عن هذة المباراة 
ودي واحترامي


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صراحة مهما كانت المباراة ودية او رسمية فهناك عدة حقائق يجب ذكرها :

اولا المباراة مع فريق اولمبي سواء ان كان تونس او غيرها من الدول المهم انه فريق يتكون من شباب خبرتهم قليلة مقارنة بخبرة لاعبي المريخ وبالتالي كان على لاعبي المريخ التعامل بجدية اكثر في المباراة فواضح ان اللاعبين لم يقدموا كل ما عندهم وانهم لعبوا بدون اصرار على التقدم الى الامام بجدية وكان همهم فقط تقديم عرض جيد لارضاء المدرب وظهور الفريق بمظهر جيد في نقل الكرة والتقيد بالخانات والمهام الموكلة لهم فقط دون تقديم شئ جديد وهذا الشعور يحدث لدى اللاعبين في المباريات الودية حيث تقل درجة الاهمية وبالتالي لا تخرج الكرات متقنة خاصة في المناطق الهجومية ويعمد الفريق الى اللعب المظهري المعتمد على نقل الكرة من الدفاع الى الوسط مع التركيز على اخذ الباص والخانة واللعب بمبدا السلامة مع عدم التفكير بجراءة في اقتحام المناطق الدفاعية للخصم خوفا من الاصابات او نفاذ المخزون اللياقي للاعبين وهذا شئ طبيعي .
اولا المباراه اعداديه 
من وجهت نظرى جانبك التوفيق فى تحليلك لهذه النقطه فكل لاعب من المفترض ان ينتهز الفرصه ليقدم افضل 
ماعنده فى محاوله للفت نظر المدرب والدخول فى التشكيل الاساسى 
ارضاء المدرب!!! هل تعتقد ياعزيزى ان غارزيتو من المدربين الاستعراضيين الذين يحبون العرض دون النتيجه؟؟؟
عرفنا غارزيتو بميله للعب الهجومى وعدم الخندقه حتى مع شالكا فكيف تزعم ان اللاعبين يريدون ارضاء مدربهم 
على حساب النتيجه او تقديم ما هو مفيد؟؟؟
وكما ذكرت في كلامي السابق فان المنتخب الاولمبي محظوظ لان المريخ لعب ليستفيد منه وليس العكس وقد حدثت الفائدة من عدة نواحي وهي :ـــ

1. احساس اللاعبين بالهزيمة سيولد لديهم الدافع في المباريات القادمة من اجل تقديم اداء افضل مصحوب بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية لان النتيجة السلبية حدثت من فريق لا يرق لمستوى المريخ الحقيقي وهنا اعنى ان شعور اللاعبين بالهزيمة سيولد لديهم دافع الحماس في المباريات القادمة وحسم المباريات حتى وان كانت ودية حتى لا يوصفوا بالضعف من جمهورهم او الاعلام .
فى المباريات الاعداديه لا يوجد احساس بالهزيمه ولا تنسى ان الفريق تم تجميعه منذ ايام 
وانه واجه فريقا مكتملا وجاهز وكل لاعبيه يلعبون فى الدورى التونسى وما ادراك ما الدورى التونسى
اى مجنون يمكن ان يصف الفريق بالضعف وهو لم يشاهد الفريق ومظهره اصلا 
المريخ انهزم من مريخ الفاشر فهل كان ذلك ضعفا؟؟؟
2. غياب لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب عن مباراة اليوم وتعرض الفريق لهزيمة يعني ان غارزيتو سيفقد الثقة في اللاعبين الحاليين وسيعتمد اكثر على الغائبين لانهم اساس الفريق وقوته التي جربها في المرات السابقة وبالتالي فان هذا الراي سيدفع هؤلاء اللاعبين لبذل جهد مضاعف في المباريات القادمة باذن الله .
غارزيتو مدرب لا يبنى اراءه بنتائج المباريات بل بقناعته باداء اللاعب  ومدى استفادة الفريق منه مستقبلا 
وبفضل هذه النظره امتلك الفريق تشكيلتين اى واحده يمكن ان تؤدى المطلوب وزياده 
لو تعامل بردود الافعال كما تقول لما امتلكنا تشكيلتين ولما واصل الفريق فى المنافسه الافريقيه اصلا 
فكل فشل للمريخ فى المراحل المتقدمه كان سببه ارهاق اللاعبين وعدم وجود البدائل وهذا مايحسب لغارزيتو

3. معرفة سلبيات المباراة من قبل الجهاز الفني والذي حتما سيعمل على تلافيها في المباريات القادمة وعلى غارزيتو ان يعمل على تثبيت التشكيل بتقليص الغيار اي الا يكثر من تبديلات اللاعبين لانها تضر الفريق بحيث انها تساعد في ارجحة المستوى ما بين المستوى الجيد الى المنخفض ومن الحكمة ان يعمل على تصفية اللاعبين واعطاء الفرص حسب المستوى بمعنى ان اللاعب الذي يبدع ويقوم بكل المهام الموكلة اليه فان له الاولوية في اكمال المباراة فيما العكس يحدث للاعب الذي يخفق في المهام الموكلة له بحيث يتم استبداله فورا بلاعب اخر وهكذا حتى يصل الى المجموعة التي يمكن ان تؤدي بصورة جيدة في كل المباريات حسب مستوى اللاعبين .
تثبيت التشكيل معناه ان الفريق سيبقى رهين فلان وعلان ان غابوا على المريخ السلام 
كثرة التغييرات تضر بمظهر الفريق مؤقتا ولكنها ستنعكس ايجابا على شكل الفريق مستقبلا 
والنتيجه ماثله امامنا وهى...عدم تاثر الفريق لغياب اى عنصر مهما كان وزنه وقيمته الفنيه 
اما تغيير اللاعب الذى يخفق فهذا معناه تحطيمه للابد لانه سيشعر بانه غير مرغوب فيه او فاشل 
وغارزيتو عندما يمنحه الفرصه يريد ان يبعد عنه هاجس الفشل وهو بذلك يقوم 
بدور المعد النفسى للاعب قبل ان يكون مدرب للاعب وكلنا شهدنا له بالذكاء فى تعامله 
مع كوفى واكرا وتهيأتهما نفسيا
عموما التجربة جيدة ومفيدة من كل النواحي ولا يجب ان نحكم وكلامنا هنا ليست مفروض على المدرب لانه الادرى بفريقه بعد المشاهدة على الطبيعة .
هذه هى النقطه الوحيده التى اتفق معك فيها 

مجرد راي قابل للرفض او القبول
اختلاف الاراء لا يفسد للود قضيه 
تحياتى ياحبيب 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*راجعوا حديث غارزيتو ش المنشور في بوست منفصل ستجدون ما يشفي غليلكم 
اهم نقطة ذكرها غارزيتو انه راضي عن اداء لاعبيه وان المباراة لا تهمه نتيجتها اضافة الي انه ذكر ان كل لاعبيه متميزين ولكن هناك لاعب جاهز بدنيا وفنيا واخر لم تكتمل جاهزبته وهنا تظهر المفاضلة بينهم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

و دي شنو الكابتنيه الهامله دي

البجي كله بلبسها
ضيعتو هيبتها
الله يجازي البنظر دا
ما في اي معنى ليها
لا بتزيد لا بتنقص
طبعا العبقري الاقترح انو عمر يلبس الكابتنيه
دا بكون عاوز يكاوي الهلالاب فقط
ياخ قوم لف 
كرهتنا
:(



عمنا الديسكو تحياتي 

بخصوص الكابتنية في مباراة الامس انظر لتشكيلة الفريق المكونة من 
جمال سالم .. سيلا .. الريح .. علي .. مازن .. سالمون .. كوفي .. ايمن .. عمر .. ديديه .. عبدو جابر .. 
وبما ان علي جعفر اقدم لاعب محلي في المريخ قام بمنح شارة الكابتنية لعمر بخيت .. 
واعتقد ان الموضوع في غاية البساطة ولا يستحق الوقوف عند. ..
مع كامل تحياتي واحترامي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					






اخي نادر يبدو انك قد خلعت ثوب المحلل الواقعي الذي اعتدنا ان نراه عليك









			
				وارتديت ثوب المشجع المريخي المعتد بناديه الذي يري فريقه اكبر من الجميع 
ويريد ان يراه  في كل الظروف منتصرا ..............
			
		


الاخ العزيز احمد جعفر لك مني كل الود والتقدير 
ومالو المشجع المريخي المعتد بناديه هل فيه عيب فانا فعلا مشجع مريخي ولن اعطى لنفسي الحق ان اكون اكثر من ذلك وبالتاكيد افتخر ان اكون مشجع مريخي وهل هناك افضل من ذلك انه شرف لا يوازيه شرف اخر .
والامانى بان نرى المريخ منتصرا هي ايضا ليست مشكلة كبيرة لان اي مشجع مريخي يحب ان يرى المريخ منتصرا على الدوام ،،، والحقيقة التي يجب معرفتها ان حبنا للمريخ اكبر من هذا الكلام كله ورؤيته منتصرا في الميدان هي الساعة التي ننتظرها بفارق الصبر في كل حين ،،،





			
				في رأي انه قد جانبك التوفيق في بعض النقاط التي زكرتها في رؤيتك لهذة المباراة
			
		


لولا اختلاف الآراء لبارت السلع 





اولها انك تري ان خبرة لاعبي المريخ تؤهلهم للفوز علي هذا المنتخب بفارق ستة اهداف
ونسيت انه منتخب ولو كانت الاندية تنتصر بفارق الخبرة لكان المريخ الان في صدارة الممتاز
بالعلامة الكاملة ولا لما عاني افريقيا امام اندية لا زالت تحبو



 
الاخ احمد :
الخبرة التي ذكرتها هنا معروفة ومعلومة ولا ادر لماذا تنكرها فاذا تخيلنا ان المريخ واجه الفريق الاولمبي التونسي في مباراة مصيرية وحتى ان كانت في تونس وان كاسها بره وان العالم كله ينتظر اليها باعتبار انها رسمية والمريخ في كامل عدته واعداده واللاعبين في كامل لياقتهم البدنية والكثر فنية وكل الامور عال العال وكان المطلوب من المريخ تحقيق الفوز على الاولمبي التونسي فان المريخ حتما سينتصر وسيحقق الانتصار بقوة نسبة لان اللعب في مثل هذه المباريات وتحت هذه الظروف بالذات سيجعل المريخ في موقف قوة لا محالة ومن لا يعرف لاعبي المريخ وقوتهم المستمدة من الجدية التي تكتسبها المباراة من خلال الجو العام لها فانه لا يعرف المريخ وليس لديه الخبرةالكافية لتقييم لاعبي المريخ ومن يظن ان المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي الذي لعب معه منتخبنا سوف يهزم المريخ او حتى يتعادل معهم اذا كان المريخ في اوج عظمته وقوته وعنفوانه واستعداده فانه مع احترامي للجميع لا يعرف المريخ ولم تمر عليه مواقف عن المريخ وعن منازلته لمثل هذه الفرق ...
وهذا هو قصدي تحديدا لان المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي مهما امتلك من قوة وسرعة ومهارة فان لاعبيه يفتقدون لخبرة المباريات الكبيرة والتمرس فيها فهم مجموعة شباب في بداية الطريق اما لاعبي المريخ ومحترفيه فان التجارب عركتهم واعطتهم قوة ومنعة للتعامل مع المباريات الكبيرة وكلامي هنا يجب الا يفهم بصورة خاطئة لانني لا اعنى ان المريخ كان يجب ان يفوز على هذا الفريق لكنني تحدثت عن نقطة معينة واتمنى ان يفهمني الجميع فيها وهي ان المريخ لم يصل بعد للفورمة التي تمكنه من هزيمة هذا الفريق وبالتالي تحقيق كلامي اعلاه فلقد ذكرت ان المريخ لو كان في اوج قوته فانه سينصر على هذا الفريق وامثاله بستة اهداف وهذا على سبيل المثال وبالتالي على جماهير المريخ الا تقلق او ينتابها الشك في قوة فريقها وعودته بعد المعسكر الى سابق مستواه المعروف .






			
				كذلك قولك ان اللاعبين انصرفوا لارضاء مدربهم تكتيكيا تقيدا بالخانة واللعب الممرحل 
و لم يلعبوا للفوز وهذا هو التناقض بعينه فاذا كان الانصياع لتوجيهات المدرب وارضاءه
لا يؤديان للفوز فلماذا وجدا اصلا لذا اقول انه اذا ادي كل لاعب دوره وفقا لما يراه المدرب
كان حتما سيخرج المريخ منتصرا الا في حالة واحدة وهي ان يكون
			
		







 المدرب مخطئا في رسم سياسة 
الفريق في الملعب




نعم مازلت عند كلامي وسوف يظهر لك صدق ما اقول في بقية المباريات باذن الله ،،،
كل لاعب في المراحل الاولى من الاعداد يلعب من اجل ارضاء مدربه وهذه حقيقة يجب ان تعرفها جيدا وليس من اجل المجموعة لان الدخول للتشكيل الاساسي يمثل الهدف الاول بالنسبة لاي لاعب في الفريق خاصة الوقت الحالي مع بداية المباريات التجريبية وارضاء المدرب يكون عن طريق تركيز اللاعب على هدف واحد وهو تجنب الوقوع في الاخطاء اثناء المباريات الودية وعدم المجاذفة قدر الامكان بالاداء العنيف واللعب القوي ومحاولة كسب ود المدرب عن طريق اللمسة الواحدة واللعب السريع الممرحل فقط وهذا يظهر لك من خلال اداء اللاعبين وكما ذكرت بان المجاذفة باللعب القوي والالتحام مع الخصم توقع اللعب في شرك الاصابات خاصة وانه اللاعب في بداية الاعداد وعضلاته وجسمه لم يكتسب بعد المرونة المطلوبة بالاضافة الى ان اللاعب يلعب وهو يعرف تماما انه يؤدي مباراة ودية الفوز فيها غير مطلوب بشدة وعليه ان يقوم ببعض الحركات التي تجعل مدربه يعجب به ويضعه ضمن الخيارات في المستقبل حتى ان كان يلعب في الهجوم فانه لن يبذل مجهودا مضاعفاً من اجل تحقيق الفوز للفريق لانه يعرف تماما انه في حالة بذله لمجهود مضاعف ربما يتعرض للضرب والركل وبالتالي فان الاصابة تحرمه من اللعب فتحين الفرصة لزميله لحجز الخانة ،، اتمنى ان تكون قد فهمت قصدي يا ابوحميد .






ايضا حديثك عن ان المدرب سيفقد الثقة في المجموعة الحالية لانها خرجت مهزومة 
حديث غريب لا يسنده منطق فأصغر مدرب لا يمكن ان يفكر بهذا الشكل ويفقد الثقة في مجموعة 
لعبت جيدا والتزمت بتوجيهاته وتكتيكه وارضاءه كما قلت ولعبت جيدا حسب وصف الاخ كولا
وخسرت مباراة اعدادية امام منتخب محترب اكثر جاهزية 





بالنسبة لعملية فقد الثقة فهذا وارد في كرة القدم فالمدرب الذي يشاهد لاعبيه وهم يخذلونه حتى وان كان في مباراة ودية فان ذلك يجعله يفكر بطريقة اخرى وفقدان الثقة هنا ليس شموليا فان هناك بعض اللاعبين سيكونون قد لعبوا بصورة جيدة ارضت المدرب وجعلته يضعهم في اعتباره في المباريات القادمة لكن فقدان الثقة في بعض اللاعبين شئ وارد ومعمول به فهناك اكثر من لاعب يعاني من عدم التفات المدرب اليه والدفع به في المباريات وهذه حقيقة يجب معرفتها بدلا من الهرب منها وعندما قلت بان المدرب سيفقد الثقة في بعض اللاعبين فهذا امر طبيعي لان هناك اكثر من ستة عشر لاعب من الضروري ان يجعلهم المدرب من ضمن خياراته عندما يلعب اي مباراة سواء ان كانت دورية او قارية وهذا يعني ان هناك اكثر من 16 لاعب اكتسبوا ثقة المدرب فلماذا ننظر الى الجانب المظلم من الامر ولا ننظر الى الجانب الاخر الجيد في الامر نفسه ،، وليست معنى كلامي ان المدرب فقد الثقة في اللاعبين انه سيفقد الثقة في كل لاعبي الفريق ولكن من البديهي ان اي لاعب لا يتم الدفع به في التشكيل الاساسي للفريق سيكون من ضمن اللاعبين الذين فقد المدرب الثقة فيهم وهذه حقيقة لا يجب الهرب منها لان الدليل على ذلك انه اذا نال هذا اللاعب ثقة المدرب ورضاه فلماذا ابعده المدرب من المباريات الرسمية بينما كان يجد الفرصة عندما كان الفريق يؤدي مباريات ودية ثم انه لماذا يتم عمل المباريات الودية للفريق اما ان كلمة ثقة نفسها غير مفهومة او ربما تكون غير مناسبة لكنها للاسف الحقيقة التي يجب معرفتها ،،، فهي شئ طبيعي ومعروف .
وفقدان الثقة لا يعن ان الثقة لا يمكنها ان تعود فربما يكتسب اللاعب ثقة المدرب في حالات عديدة اهمها استفادة اللاعب من اخطائه في المباريات الودية ومحاولة اصلاحها من خلال التمارين او تلك المباريات الودية اذا وجد الفرصة وبالتالي ربما يعود اللاعب الى مكانته الطبيعية في التشكيل .بالاضافة الى ان اي لاعب لديه عيوب ومميزات وعيوب اللاعب يحاول المدرب اصلاحها عن طريق التوجيهات المستمرة ولو استجاب اللاعب بعد اخذ التعليمات والتوجيهات لهذه العيوب وعمل على اصلاحها ولاحظ المدرب ذلك من خلال المباريات الودية والتمارين فان المدرب حتما سيدفع به في المباريات الرسمية وبالتالي تعود الثقة بين اللاعب والمدرب وهكذا دواليك فبعض اللاعبين لا يجد المدرب انهم استفادوا من توجيهاته وبالتالي يضعهم في الكنبة او يكونوا خارج قائمة المباراة المعلنة وبالتالي فهؤلاء فقد المدرب الامل فيهم لان مستواهم لا يدل على تطورهم او اعمال اي فائدة للفريق حسب وجهة نظر المدرب وفهمه .







			
				كذلك تثبيت التشكيلة الذي تحدثت عنه لا يمكن ان يكون في هذة المباريات فهي التي تحدد 
من سيلعب والا لما وجدت اصلا 
			
		


واما بخصوص تثبيت التشكيل فانا لم اشير الى ضرورة تثبيت التشكيل في هذه المباريات ولا اعنى ان يلعب المدرب المباريات الودية بتشكيلة واحدة لكني اعنى ان لكل مدرب طريقة معينة في تثبيت التشكيل في المستقبل وليس الان فغارزيتو يعتبر من المدربين الكبار والخبراء في كرة القدم خاصة الافريقية ولديه نظرة ثاقبة اتجاه الامور فهو يعرف تماما ان وقت المريخ ضيق وانه يجب ان يستفيد من كل دقيقة في هذه المباريات .
وقد كان قصدي ان يعمل المدرب على اعطاء الفرصة للاعبين الاكثر جاهزية والافضل من زملائهم الاخرين الذين يخفقون في المباريات الودية بحيث يتم تقليص عدد اللاعبين المستبدلين في كل مباراة وذلك وفقاً لمستويات اللاعبين المتذبذبة بين الافضل والاحسن والاقل اداء وهكذا يتم اعطاء اطول وقت من الزمن للاعب الذي يجيد ويؤدي مهامه على اكمل وجه بينما اللاعب الذي يخفق يتم استبداله واعطاء غيره فرصة فاذا استمر غارزيتو بهذه السياسة فانه سيجد نفسه في نهاية المعسكر قد تحصل على اللاعبين الذين يرغب في الدفع بهم في المباريات الودية وقد لاحظت انه ينتهج هذا الاسلوب عند بداية استلامه للفريق وهذا امر معروف في الفرق الاخرى وعند المدربين الاخرين .






هذا مع احترامي لك ولرأيك ولطالما كنت علي صواب الشيئ الذي جعلني اعلق الان علي ما كتبت 
وانت تجانبه في كثير مما كتبته عن هذة المباراة 
ودي واحترامي







شكرا لك اخي احمد جعفر فاختلاف الاراء لا يفسد للود قضية 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

صراحة مهما كانت المباراة ودية او رسمية فهناك عدة حقائق يجب ذكرها :

اولا المباراة مع فريق اولمبي سواء ان كان تونس او غيرها من الدول المهم انه فريق يتكون من شباب خبرتهم قليلة مقارنة بخبرة لاعبي المريخ وبالتالي كان على لاعبي المريخ التعامل بجدية اكثر في المباراة فواضح ان اللاعبين لم يقدموا كل ما عندهم وانهم لعبوا بدون اصرار على التقدم الى الامام بجدية وكان همهم فقط تقديم عرض جيد لارضاء المدرب وظهور الفريق بمظهر جيد في نقل الكرة والتقيد بالخانات والمهام الموكلة لهم فقط دون تقديم شئ جديد وهذا الشعور يحدث لدى اللاعبين في المباريات الودية حيث تقل درجة الاهمية وبالتالي لا تخرج الكرات متقنة خاصة في المناطق الهجومية ويعمد الفريق الى اللعب المظهري المعتمد على نقل الكرة من الدفاع الى الوسط مع التركيز على اخذ الباص والخانة واللعب بمبدا السلامة مع عدم التفكير بجراءة في اقتحام المناطق الدفاعية للخصم خوفا من الاصابات او نفاذ المخزون اللياقي للاعبين وهذا شئ طبيعي .





اولا المباراه اعداديه 
من وجهت نظرى جانبك التوفيق فى تحليلك لهذه النقطه فكل لاعب من المفترض ان ينتهز الفرصه ليقدم افضل 
ماعنده فى محاوله للفت نظر المدرب والدخول فى التشكيل الاساسى 
ارضاء المدرب!!! هل تعتقد ياعزيزى ان غارزيتو من المدربين الاستعراضيين الذين يحبون العرض دون النتيجه؟؟؟
عرفنا غارزيتو بميله للعب الهجومى وعدم الخندقه حتى مع شالكا فكيف تزعم ان اللاعبين يريدون ارضاء مدربهم 
على حساب النتيجه او تقديم ما هو مفيد؟؟؟




نعم كل لاعب سينتهزالفرصة لتقدم افضل ما عنده ولكن ليس كل اللاعبين يفكرون بهذه الطريقة اخي مريخابي واعتز لان هناك بعض اللاعبين الذين يعرفون تماما كيف ينالون رضا المدرب ووده واعجابه فالمدرب يفضل ان يلعب الفريق في بداية اي اعداد باسلوب اللمسة الواحدة والتحرك الايجابي الجيد وعدم تعقيد الكرة في اجراء عمليات الاستلام والتسليم للكرة بين الزميل والاخر وهكذا يستمر الوضع ولكن دون فائدة لكن المدرب يكون مبسوط من اداء اللاعبين بالذات في المراحل الاولى من الاعداد لان هذا ما يطالب به المدرب اللاعبين فهم لا يطلب منهم اكثر من ذلك لان بذل مجهود اكبر ربما يرجع الى اللاعب بصورة سالبة ولا يفيده في شئ واما التدرج في بذل المجهود فهو مطلوب بحيث يبذل اللاعب مجهود اكبر كلما تدرج في المباريات الودية حسب لياقة اللاعب فكما يتدرج اللاعب في اللياقة البدنية من الادنى الى الاعلى فان هذا يجب ان توافق مع الاداء داخل الملعب فكلما كانت لياقة اللاعب متدنية كلما كان اداؤه داخل الميدان اقل عطاء وهذا متعارف عليه اي ان لياقة اللاعب البدنية يجب ان تتوافق مع اداؤه في الملعب فارتفاع مستواه مرهون بمدى لياقته البدنية والذهنية والجسدية فاللاعب يؤدي بقوة وتتكون لديه الجراءة الفعلية لهزيمة الفرق الاخرى عندما يتقدم خطوات في عنصر اللياقة البدنية وتصبح لديه مكتملة بحيث يستطيع ان يلعب شوط كامل بنفس واحد يؤدي فيه حركة النزول والطلوع بنفس واحد ولياقة واحدة واداء جيد منسجم مع اللياقة التي اكتسبها اللاعب وبالتالي يكننا القول بانه كلما كان اللاعب مستعدا للمباريات بصورة كبيرة ومتفق معها ذهنيا وبدنيا فانه يلعب بصورة متواصلة ويؤدي بافضل ما عنده ولكن في حالة مباراة المريخ مع الفريق التونسي فان قصدي هو ان لاعبي المريخ لم تكتمل لياقتهم البدنية ولم تصل الحد الذي يمكنهم من هزيمة المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي ولو كانت مثل هذه المنتخب قد واجه المريخ بعد مباراته امام الترجي التونسي لنال هزيمة عادية جدا ودون اي عناء يذكر كما هو الحال الان وهذا يتفق مع كلامي السابق ومقصدي من القول ان المنتخب التونسي وجد المريخ غير مكتمل اللياقة وفي بداية الاعداد وانه يجرب في لاعبين جدد وفريقه ينقص خمسة او ستة لاعبين مع المنتخب الوطني الاول لذا من الطبيعي ان ينهزم او يتعادل رغم ان المباراة ودية لكن مسالة الهزيمة او الفوز يضعها اللاعبون نصب اعينهم ولو اعطى الحكم عشرة دقائق اخرى للمريخ لنال المريخ التعادل فهدف ديديه الذي نقضه الحكم يدل على ان لاعبي المريخ تحركوا بقوة من اجل التعادل لكنهم لم يستعملوا نفس قوتهم ومهارتهم وحماسهم الا بعد ان احرز التونسي هدف السبق من ركلة جزاء فكان ان حرك لديهم الدافع والغيرة من اجل وضع الامور في نصابها مما يدل على ان شعور الهزيمة والفوز يتغلغلان في نفوس اللاعبين وغير صحيح ان الهزيمة او النصر ليس بذات اهمية في مثل هذه المباريات بالنسبة للاعبي الفريق وانما يستشعر اللاعب ذلك لكن المطلوب من الاعلام ان لا يقول ذلك حتى لا تؤثر النتيجة النهائية للمباراة في سير اعداد الفريق. 

وكما ذكرت في كلامي السابق فان المنتخب الاولمبي محظوظ لان المريخ لعب ليستفيد منه وليس العكس وقد حدثت الفائدة من عدة نواحي وهي :ـــ

1. احساس اللاعبين بالهزيمة سيولد لديهم الدافع في المباريات القادمة من اجل تقديم اداء افضل مصحوب بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية لان النتيجة السلبية حدثت من ف كلريق لا يرق لمستوى المريخ الحقيقي وهنا اعنى ان شعور اللاعبين بالهزيمة سيولد لديهم دافع الحماس في المباريات القادمة وحسم المباريات حتى وان كانت ودية حتى لا يوصفوا بالضعف من جمهورهم او الاعلام .





فى المباريات الاعداديه لا يوجد احساس بالهزيمه ولا تنسى ان الفريق تم تجميعه منذ ايام 
وانه واجه فريقا مكتملا وجاهز وكل لاعبيه يلعبون فى الدورى التونسى وما ادراك ما الدورى التونسى
اى مجنون يمكن ان يصف الفريق بالضعف وهو لم يشاهد الفريق ومظهره اصلا 
المريخ انهزم من مريخ الفاشر فهل كان ذلك ضعفا؟؟؟




عندما انهزم المريخ من مريخ الفاشر لم يكن ذلك ضعفا من المريخ وانما كان عدم توفيق فالمريخ الفاشر فريق ضعيف ولا يرق مستواه ليكون بجانب المريخ الاب لكن كل من شاهد المباراة راي كيف كان مريخ الفاشر متخندقاً في مرماه طيلة التسعين دقيقة ولم يقم باي هجوم مضاد سوى هجمة او هجمتين خطيرتين جاء من احدهما هدف التقدم واضاع المريخ ركلة جزاء من بكري المدينة فيما صدت العارضة اكثر من كرة بينما استمر المريخ الاب محاصرا لمريخ الفاشر واضاع عشرات الفرص التي كانت كفيلة بتغيير مجرى المباراة ونتيجتها حتى انتهاء الزمن الاصلي والمحتسب بدل الضائع وهذا شئ يحدث في كرة القدم كثيرا وليس من المنطق ان نصف المريخ الاب بالضعف في هذه الحالة .
نحن لم نقل بان المريخ عندما نازل المنتخب الاولمبي التونسي كان ضعيفاً وانما نشير الى ضرورة ان اداء اللاعبين لم يكن بالصورة المطلوبة نسبة لعوامل ذكرناها اعلاه وفي ردنا على الاخ احمد جعفر يمكنكم الرجوع اليها فاللاعبون لم يلتزموا باداء المباراة بصورة مثالية لانهم لم يكملوا الاعداد ومازال امامهم طريق طويل من اجل تحقيق الفوز في مثل هذه المباريات .

2. غياب لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب عن مباراة اليوم وتعرض الفريق لهزيمة يعني ان غارزيتو سيفقد الثقة في اللاعبين الحاليين وسيعتمد اكثر على الغائبين لانهم اساس الفريق وقوته التي جربها في المرات السابقة وبالتالي فان هذا الراي سيدفع هؤلاء اللاعبين لبذل جهد مضاعف في المباريات القادمة باذن الله .





غارزيتو مدرب لا يبنى اراءه بنتائج المباريات بل بقناعته باداء اللاعب  ومدى استفادة الفريق منه مستقبلا 
وبفضل هذه النظره امتلك الفريق تشكيلتين اى واحده يمكن ان تؤدى المطلوب وزياده 
لو تعامل بردود الافعال كما تقول لما امتلكنا تشكيلتين ولما واصل الفريق فى المنافسه الافريقيه اصلا 
فكل فشل للمريخ فى المراحل المتقدمه كان سببه ارهاق اللاعبين وعدم وجود البدائل وهذا مايحسب لغارزيتو




هذا راي جميل لكن اداء المريخ للمباريات السابقة في البطولة الافريقية يوضح بجلاء ان غارزيتو اهمل العديد من اللاعبين ولم يدفع بهم في تشكيلة الفريق الاساسية والتي كانت تلعب المباريات الرسمية وهذا ليس عيبا في المدرب لكنه يوضح الطريقة التي كان ينتهجها في اختيار اللاعبين وهي طريقة طبيعية والفرق انني تحدث مقدما ولم اتحدث بعد ان يلعب الفريق المباريات الرسمية فيما بعد وهنا اعنى ان طريقة تفكير المدرب تكون بحيث انه سيهمل بعض اللاعبين لانهم لم يظهروا بصورة جيدة في المباريات الودية وهي الفرصة الوحيدة التي اعطاها لهم لاظهار مقدراتهم الفنية العالية لكنهم لم يلعبوا بصورة جيدة امام المنتخب التونسي رغم ان ذلك شئ طبيعي في بداية الاعداد لكن هذا سيترك انطباع لدى المدرب في ضرورة الدفع بالافضل في المباريات القادمة خاصة الافريقية واعطاء الاحقية للاعب الذي يلعب بصورة افضل واحسن من غيره وهذا ما ذكرته في مطلع كلامي تحديدا وبالتالي فان ذلك ستظهر نتائجه في المباريات القادمة وتصرف غارزيتو هنا شئ طبيعي فهو يفكر في الفوز دوما ويعمل عليه واذا لم يحقق له اللاعبون ذلك فانه سيعمل على ابعاد كل العناصر التي لا تستحق المشاركة من وجهة نظره هو وليس من وجهة نظري انا او انت او غيرنا من الاعلاميين او الجمهور لذا قلت بان المدرب يفكر في كل مباراة ويشاهد على الطبيعة اداء لاعبيه وبالتالي هو يقرر في تفكيره اشياء لا تظهر نتائجها الا في المستقبل وسترى كلامي هذا ماثلا امامك .
وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر فان المدرب سيعطي كل اللاعبين الفرصة للعب في المباريات الودية وفي ذات الوقت فان فكره يعمل على تقليص العدد الى احد عشر لاعبا او ستة عشر لاعب معتمد لديه لاداء المباريات الرسمية فيما سيعطي البقية الفرص تباعا في المباريات الودية او التي ليست لها اهمية في روليت التنافس .

3. معرفة سلبيات المباراة من قبل الجهاز الفني والذي حتما سيعمل على تلافيها في المباريات القادمة وعلى غارزيتو ان يعمل على تثبيت التشكيل بتقليص الغيار اي الا يكثر من تبديلات اللاعبين لانها تضر الفريق بحيث انها تساعد في ارجحة المستوى ما بين المستوى الجيد الى المنخفض ومن الحكمة ان يعمل على تصفية اللاعبين واعطاء الفرص حسب المستوى بمعنى ان اللاعب الذي يبدع ويقوم بكل المهام الموكلة اليه فان له الاولوية في اكمال المباراة فيما العكس يحدث للاعب الذي يخفق في المهام الموكلة له بحيث يتم استبداله فورا بلاعب اخر وهكذا حتى يصل الى المجموعة التي يمكن ان تؤدي بصورة جيدة في كل المباريات حسب مستوى اللاعبين .





تثبيت التشكيل معناه ان الفريق سيبقى رهين فلان وعلان ان غابوا على المريخ السلام 
كثرة التغييرات تضر بمظهر الفريق مؤقتا ولكنها ستنعكس ايجابا على شكل الفريق مستقبلا 
والنتيجه ماثله امامنا وهى...عدم تاثر الفريق لغياب اى عنصر مهما كان وزنه وقيمته الفنيه 
اما تغيير اللاعب الذى يخفق فهذا معناه تحطيمه للابد لانه سيشعر بانه غير مرغوب فيه او فاشل 
وغارزيتو عندما يمنحه الفرصه يريد ان يبعد عنه هاجس الفشل وهو بذلك يقوم 
بدور المعد النفسى للاعب قبل ان يكون مدرب للاعب وكلنا شهدنا له بالذكاء فى تعامله 
مع كوفى واكرا وتهيأتهما نفسيا




تثبيت التشكيل لا يعن ان المدرب يهمل البقية فتثبيت التشكيل ضروري جدا ولا مفر منه لاجراء عملية الانسجام وسط المجموعة والتأقلم على اللعب مع بعضهم البعض من اجل احراز نتائج جيدة للفريق وهو شئ يعمل به كل المدربين على وجه الارض ولكن هذا لا يعن ان يهمل المدرب بقية المجموعة لكنه في نفس الوقت يكون قد وضع فكرة عنهم وعن ادؤهم في المستطيل الاخضر وفكرته بانهم يجب ان ينالوا الحرف B وليس A وهذا ما اقصده انا في كلامي هذا كله .
فالحرف A هو اللاعب الذي يفضله المدرب دوما ولكن لو حدث اي طارئ فسيضطر المدرب لوضع لاعب من الفئة B في مكان اللاعب من الفئة A وهكذا تسير الامور التدريبية .






كثرة التغييرات تضر بمظهر الفريق مؤقتا ولكنها ستنعكس ايجابا على شكل الفريق مستقبلا 




هذا كلام جميل للغاية وهدف مشروع للمدرب وكلام منطقي وعين العقل ولكن الكيفية التي يعمل بها المدرب في هذا الكلام مفقودة فالمدرب يعلم بهذه المعلومة ولكنه يعمل على تقليص عدد اللاعبين المستبدلين في التشكيل كلما كثرت المباريات الودية حتى يصل الى التشكيل الامثل الذي لا يجب ان يغير فيه اي لاعب لان هذه المجموعة هي التي تؤدي له المطلوب بينما المجموعة الثانية هي التي تؤدي له المطلوب ولكن فيها بعض السلبيات ولن يعمل على الدفع باي لاعب لا يؤدي الغرض المطلوب الا في حالة عدم تاثر المجموعة الاولى بادائه السلبي لذا نشاهد في بعض المرات ان المدرب يعمل على استبدال بعض اللاعبين الجيدين والدفع بلاعبين اقل قامة منهم في المباريات التي يضمن المدرب نتيجتها .

عموما التجربة جيدة ومفيدة من كل النواحي ولا يجب ان نحكم وكلامنا هنا ليست مفروض على المدرب لانه الادرى بفريقه بعد المشاهدة على الطبيعة .
هذه هى النقطه الوحيده التى اتفق معك فيها 

مجرد راي قابل للرفض او القبول
اختلاف الاراء لا يفسد للود قضيه 
تحياتى ياحبيب 



لك كل الود والتقدير اخي مريخابي واعتز
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مجموعات تدريبات الكرة الطائرة بالقدم والرأس

بلة ..  ابراهومة .. كوفي ..
ضد
علي جعفر .. راجي .. مازن 

...
ايمن .. سلمون .. اوكرا .. 
ضد 
جمال .. بخيت .. الريح .. 

سيلا .. ايهاب .. ديديه ..
ضد 
عمر .. عبدو .. مجدي ..
شيبون يشكي من بعض الالام في القدم اليمني ويتابع التدريب من الخارج ..
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الأحباء كولا ومنعم على المتابعة الرائعة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكورين احبابنا علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مزيد من صور التمرين الصباحي 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يختتم اعداده بتونس ويغادر الي الخرطوم 

اختتم فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباته بمعسكره الذي اقامه بتونس حيث اجري الفريق تدريبا صباحيا اليوم استمر لمدة ساعتين وقد كان تدريبا عنيفا وشاقا واشتمل علي النواحي البدنية فقط وتم تقسيم اللاعبين الي مجوعات لاعبين في كل مجموعة يؤدون تدريبات مختلفة حيث يستغرق كل تدريب  ثلاثة دقائق 
وتخلل ذلك فترة راحة في الساعة الاولي استمرت لخمس دقائق وفشل كل من ايمن سعيد وايهاب زغبير في اكمال المران فيما اسرع اللاعبون الي شرب المياة بصورة كبيرة عند فترة الراحية ومن ثم واصلوا التدريبات بنفس الطريقة الاولي 
وظل انطونيو غارزيتو بتابع وقد تحدث اليهم في فترة الراحة قائلا:  كرة القدم لا تلعب في صفحات الصحف وانما في الملعب وبالتدريبات الشاقة في اشارة الي ان اللاعبون ظهر عليهم التعب من جراء التدريبات الشاقة ولكنهم يتحدثون في الصحف بكل سهولة ..
وظل غارزيتو يتابع ويوجه اللاعبون بتطبيق التدريبات بصورة صحيحة ومدرب الحراس يشجع اللاعبين ويطالبهم بتحمل الضغط ويطمنهم بقرب انتهاء التدريب ..
/////
وبعد نهاية التدريب انطونيو يطمئن علي اللاعبين الذين لم يكملوا التدريبات ويهنئ الذين اكلمو التدريب للنهاية .. 
وخاطب غارزيتو اللاعبين وشكرهم علي تحملهم التدريبات وطالبهم باكل اكبر كمية من الافطار نسبة لطول الرحلة وحذرهم من التأخير في ركوب البص المتجه للمطار ...

//////
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكور يا منعم دائما في الموعد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا على المتابعة الرائعة الأحباء منعم وكولا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تم دمج مواضيع التغطية الحصرية لمعسكر المريخ بتونس في بوست واحد موحد
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مجهود مقدر يا عبدالمنعم وجزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## سامرين

*مجهود اكثر من رائع 
الف شكر كولا وكل من تحملوا العبء في سبيل توفير المعلومه الاكيدة والخبر الصادق
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الف شكر للجميع
متعة منا بعدها متعة فاليوفق الله المريخ
*

----------

